# Gastos absurdos y caros que hacen vuestros conocidos mileuristas



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Abr 2022)

Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.

Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.

Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)


----------



## il banditto (26 Abr 2022)

Móviles que cuestan prácticamente el sueldo de un mes


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Abr 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Móviles que cuestan prácticamente el sueldo de un mes



Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...

Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.


----------



## daniguzmán (26 Abr 2022)

Las morteradas que gastan algunos chavales en ladrillo me sigue escandalizando lo mismo que en 2003.


----------



## Guepardo (26 Abr 2022)

iPhones y Apple Watch 3 sueldos….


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Abr 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Las morteradas que gastan algunos chavales en ladrillo me sigue escandalizando lo mismo que en 2003.



La gente se mete en casas sin ningún tipo de pudor. A mi que ya me da vértigo la idea de deber 10.000€ no imagino deber 300.000, hay mucha gente asi y a 1 nómina de la indigencia, con razón luego en los trabajos la peña le lame el sable al jefe haga lo que haga con ellos


----------



## Guepardo (26 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...
> 
> Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.



Ya pero uno de 200€ te hace el mismo servicio, estás pagando 10 veces más por ver 4 webs de mierda y 4 contenidos de mierda tanto móvil…. Es absurdo para ver ceros y unos, todo intangible


----------



## Paisdemierda (26 Abr 2022)

En farlopa, gasoil, restaurantes, vino...


----------



## Guepardo (26 Abr 2022)

Además 1300€ de móvil más 500€ del reloj cada año, más suscripciones y mierdas intangibles y te pones en 3000€/año minimo…. Es absurdo totalmente, un gasto inútil… todo lo que sea pagar por ceros y unos es dinero tirado a la basura


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Abr 2022)

Dejad a la gente que camele joder, que manía.Quereis que cierren la impresora por falta de tinta?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Abr 2022)

PVTAS Y COCA


----------



## Esse est deus (26 Abr 2022)

Tributar, pagar intereses de la deuda, cosméticos, comprar medicamentos...

Lo que viene siendo remar por gusto.


----------



## Mira macho (26 Abr 2022)

Viajes a países que están lejos de cojones, como los de Asia, en los que se gastan varias mensualidades.
Comprar coches y pagarlos en nóminas que se comen su 20-30 % del salario mensual durante años.

Esto es lo más  que veo, el resto pues normalito la verdad.


----------



## usuario baneado (26 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Dejad a la gente que camele joder, que manía.Quereis que cierren la impresora por falta de tinta?



Lo que nos jode es que nos anden llorando y pidiendo dinero casapapis +35.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Abr 2022)

La suscripción a netflix.


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Abr 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Lo que nos jode es que nos anden llorando y pidiendo dinero casapapis +35.



Pues dáselo joder, que solo es dinero, la vida son dos días que disfrute tu amigo copón.Cuando este mejor ya te volverá a pedir, pues vuelve a dárselo ,mejor que lo disfrute que no en el banco cogiendo polvo.


----------



## usuario baneado (26 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Pues dáselo joder, que solo es dinero, la vida son dos días que disfrute tu amigo copón.Cuando este mejor ya te volverá a pedir, pues vuelve a dárselo ,mejor que lo disfrute que no en el banco cogiendo polvo.



Si yo no tengo que pedir a nadie será por algo. Que sea subnormales compradores IMPULSIVOS no es mi problema.


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Abr 2022)

Pues lo que más me llama la atención es lo que gasta la gente en comida a domicilio, pagar 20€ por pizza es una burrada por ejemplo, en el día las tienes a 2€


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Abr 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Si yo no tengo que pedir a nadie será por algo. Que sea subnormales compradores IMPULSIVOS no es mi problema.



Qué es tu amigo ,joder!


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Abr 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pues lo que más me llama la atención es lo que gasta la gente en comida a domicilio, pagar 20€ por pizza es una burrada por ejemplo, en el día las tienes a 2€



Eso no es comida, y encima 20€, eso es que no les cuesta ganarlos, seguro


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Abr 2022)

La suscripción a burbuja info.


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Eso no es comida, y encima 20€, eso es que no les cuesta ganarlos, seguro



Bueno, no solo de acelgas vive el hombre, pero un Telepizza te vale mínimo 20€ y me parece una pasada, al final es 200g de harina y queso, el coste es ridículo, ir de vez en cuando a restaurantes es entendible, especialmente cuando se ve calidad


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Abr 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Bueno, no solo de acelgas vive el hombre, pero un Telepizza te vale mínimo 20€ y me parece una pasada, al final es 200g de harina y queso, el coste es ridículo, ir de vez en cuando a restaurantes es entendible, especialmente cuando se ve calidad



No amigo si yo no lo critico( nunca lo hago ,que cada uno haga con el redito de su trabajo o rentas lo que quiera)solo digo que una pizza de Telepizza o lo que sea es un producto y no es comida.Si la hace usted en casa será otra cosa.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Abr 2022)

Bicicletas de carbono con cambio electrónico, siendo ultrasuaves los mecánicos, y pesando el usuario 90 kilos.

Fines de semana Paco en capital de provincia equivalente a la de uno mismo, con el mismo Carrefour, el mísmo McDonald's, el mismo Decathlon, las mismas putas baldosas de las aceras...


----------



## usuario baneado (26 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Qué es tu amigo ,joder!



¿Quien ha dicho amigo? He dicho lloricas adolescentes +35. Pero que no falte su Aifon a plazos y conducir como abuelas estorbando a camiones.


----------



## MrDanger (26 Abr 2022)

Comprar ropa que no hace falta, ya sea de marca o barata pero en cantidades industriales. Sobre todo las tias, pero cada vez más los tíos también.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La suscripción a netflix.



la gente no sabe ingles y no sabe manejar internet ni minimamente, si tuvieran que buscar esas pelis y series a mano estilo tradcional/pirata se morian del esfuerzo mental. Por eso tuvieron tanto exito los moviles tactiles, porque pinchar con el dedo sabe hasta un niño de 4 años

ahora los de nesflis les van a follar por el culo
tiempo tuvieron de aprender a manejar el puto pc de casa


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Abr 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> ¿Quien ha dicho amigo? He dicho lloricas adolescentes +35. Pero que no falte su Aifon a plazos y conducir como abuelas estorbando a camiones.



Bueno pues si no es su amigo, porque le pide? yo solo doy al negrito que pide a la puerta del super, no sé si lleva Sifón de esos ,pero es buen tío me abre la puerta y me da los buenos días, eso hoy es algo impensable para la mayoría.


----------



## Klapaucius (26 Abr 2022)

Salir a cenar todos los findes fuera. Juegos, pc, merchandising, moviles, consolas...


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (26 Abr 2022)

Gastarse la mitad de lo que ganan en pagar impuestos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Abr 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bicicletas de carbono con cambio electrónico, siendo ultrasuaves los mecánicos, y pesando el usuario 90 kilos.
> 
> Fines de semana Paco en capital de provincia equivalente a la de uno mismo, con el mismo Carrefour, el mísmo McDonald's, el mismo Decathlon, las mismas putas baldosas de las aceras...



Brooootal lo de los gordacos con bicis de 5.000€, cierto


----------



## usuario baneado (26 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Bueno pues si no es su amigo, porque le pide? yo solo doy al negrito que pide a la puerta del super, no sé si lleva Sifón de esos ,pero es buen tío me abre la puerta y me da los buenos días, eso hoy es algo impensable para la mayoría.



Ayyy que me quedao sin dinero pa llegar a fin de meh. Me tengo que vender las motos. Zasca! Otra que se compra.


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Abr 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bicicletas de carbono con cambio electrónico, siendo ultrasuaves los mecánicos, y pesando el usuario 90 kilos.
> 
> Fines de semana Paco en capital de provincia equivalente a la de uno mismo, con el mismo Carrefour, el mísmo McDonald's, el mismo Decathlon, las mismas putas baldosas de las aceras...



Bicicletas de carbono con cambio aletronico?What da fuck, la mía es de Titanium? Es mejor?


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Abr 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Ayyy que me quedao sin dinero pa llegar a fin de meh. Me tengo que vender las motos. Zasca! Otra que se compra.



Es su hermano entonces?


----------



## George Orwell (26 Abr 2022)

El hayfon.


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Abr 2022)

200€ de comunidad


----------



## Demi Grante (26 Abr 2022)

Hasta la pandemia, viajes por Europa cada par de meses. Y 1 o 2 veces al año viajecito a otro continente.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (27 Abr 2022)

Gastos inútiles que veo en millenials de mi entorno:

- Viajes cada dos por tres: me gusta viajar y de vez en cuando está bien, pero conozco gente que se pega mínimo un viaje al trimestre cobrando la mitad que yo
- Iphones, móviles caros, gadgets: ganan 1200 euros y se compran móviles de 600 euros. Todo en orden.
- Bicicletas caras
- Farlopa


----------



## usuario baneado (27 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Es su hermano entonces?



Si fuera hermano mío, no pasaría los dias de ayuno. Por voluntad.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Abr 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Si fuera hermano mío, no pasaría los dias de ayuno. Por voluntad.



Entonces está saludable, le devolverá el dinero


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Gastos inútiles que veo en millenials de mi entorno:
> 
> - Viajes cada dos por tres: me gusta viajar y de vez en cuando esta bien, pero conozco gente que se pega mínimo un viaje al trimestre cobrando la mitad que yo
> - Iphones, móviles caros, gadgets: ganan 1200 euros y se compran móviles de 600 euros. Todo en orden.
> ...



Si toda esta gente no gastara los demás estaríamos desempleados joder!, ah wait


----------



## keler (27 Abr 2022)

En comida. Si fuesen burbujos sabrían que se puede comer por cien euros al mes o menos.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Abr 2022)

Lo único que aguanta la impresión, al mismo precio que hace 30años según oigo.


----------



## pentax821 (27 Abr 2022)

Tener perros y otros bichos que generan gastos brutales


----------



## Fargo (27 Abr 2022)

En general cualquier gasto que tenga que ver con las tías, cuando tenía novia no ahorraba un céntimo y ahora me sobra dinero aún gastando.


----------



## IMPULSES (27 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Gastos inútiles que veo en millenials de mi entorno:
> 
> - Viajes cada dos por tres: me gusta viajar y de vez en cuando esta bien, pero conozco gente que se pega mínimo un viaje al trimestre cobrando la mitad que yo
> - Iphones, móviles caros, gadgets: ganan 1200 euros y se compran móviles de 600 euros. Todo en orden.
> ...



Aún se sigue la peña puliendo pasta en cocquita?


----------



## Guano For Life (27 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Lo único que aguanta la impresión, al mismo precio que hace 30años según oigo.



Cada vez entra más. Si aumenta la oferta los precios no suben apenas

Además al que la vende le sigue compensando ya que las cadenas de importación y suministro se han acortado y son más eficientes (estilo Amazon), reduciendo los costes para la empresa


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (27 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Aún se sigue la peña puliendo pasta en cocquita?



En mi entorno, unos cuantos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (27 Abr 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bicicletas de carbono con cambio electrónico, siendo ultrasuaves los mecánicos, y pesando el usuario 90 kilos.





VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Brooootal lo de los gordacos con bicis de 5.000€, cierto





Zbigniew dijo:


> Bicicletas de carbono con cambio aletronico?What da fuck, la mía es de Titanium? Es mejor?



Lo de las bicicletas caras es una realidad inquietante. Lo he incluido en mi mensaje antes de leer estos otros comentarios, así que está claro que esta es una tendencia de gasto inútil que se nos ha ido de las manos y se está imponiendo.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Pues dáselo joder, que solo es dinero, la vida son dos días que disfrute tu amigo copón.Cuando este mejor ya te volverá a pedir, pues vuelve a dárselo ,*mejor que lo disfrute que no en el banco cogiendo polvo.*




Mis dieses hijoputa!!!!


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (27 Abr 2022)

Comida casera MANDA. Si como fuera es para ir a un sitio bueno. Para comer basura me hago una ensalada y huevos fritos con papas y ajo y me nutro como una señora. Eso sí, compro ingredientes de calidad. Prefiero gastar en comida de calidad que en un móvil bueno, especialmente en EEUU donde es legal hormonar la carne y usar pesticidas no permitidos en Europa. Para mí es especialmente importante adquirir carne y huevos de calidad alimentados con pasto y no hormonados y cosas así. Poca broma con las mierdas que le ponen aquí a la comida producida en masa.
Se agradece, que una está felizmente emparejada y no busca atención masculina aquí. Tengo una vida plena fuera de este foro, gracias a Dios.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Abr 2022)

Os molesta que lo gasten porque son probes.
A mí me molestan más los Medinas de turno, que se compran yates y para pagarlos... pues ya sabemos lo que hacen: robárselo a lesos que criticáis.

Valientes hijos de puta estáis hechos todos!
Me cago en vuestra puta madre, cobardes!


----------



## °YoMismo° (27 Abr 2022)

Gracias a esas personas el capitalismo funciona


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Abr 2022)

El hordeñador desde el que estoy foreando ahora mismo (y trabajando), es del 2015. Y tengo otros 3 en perfecto estado de revista anteriores. También tengo un ayfon 2 (creo, hace tanto ya  ), y un alcatel de esos que regalaba telefónica, para uso habitual. Te aseguro que mi casa es un museo, un viaje en el tiempo al S. XX.

edit: tengo hasta equipo de sonido con pletina doble que sigo usando. Mis hijos flipan!


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Abr 2022)

Bueno, no es trascendente.


----------



## moromierda (27 Abr 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pues lo que más me llama la atención es lo que gasta la gente en comida a domicilio, pagar 20€ por pizza es una burrada por ejemplo, en el día las tienes a 2€



Yo pide Mustáfa premo meo kibap e mesmo prisio ca lucal, amego.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo pide Mustáfa premo meo kibap e mesmo prisio ca lucal, amego.



Tu ares un Ajoputa!!!


----------



## moromierda (27 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Tu ares un Ajoputa!!!





Asumo el reto que me ha hecho @Vorsicht aka ¡*Ajoputa*! en este hilo, cargado de emoción y esperanza, con pleno sentido de mi responsabilidad ante los brubujianos y de la honrosa obligación que para mí implica el cumplimiento de este hilo.

Como forero @moromierda, nick que me confiere el histórico cariño de todos los brubujianos, me honro en participar del desafío con este humilde aporte, que brota de lo más profundo de mi corazón.

Con estas líneas entro en la historia de brubuja, siendo ya un jalón del acontecer forero en un hilo al que será imposible dejar de referirse para entender la clave de brubuja. Con respeto y gratitud quiero recordaros la pesada responsabilidad de conducir brubuja, dado que los brubujianos constituyen una exigencia de comportamiento y de lealtad con las funciones de lo que en pleno año 2022 es posiblemente el mejor foro en lengua castellana: son subforos grandes y noble y aportes de quienes sin salir de casa, dedican su tiempo libre al ideal brubujiano.

El resto de foreros de brubuja comprenden mis sentimientos, pero tengo que seguir enviando fotos de culos por encima de cualquier otra circunstancia. Es una norma que aprendí del hilo de las pelvis femeninas premium y ha sido una constante de mis días en brubuja, subiendo culos con todas mis fuerzas.

Con ayuda de @DonJulián estamos haciendo un compendio de culos fruto del esfuerzo común y la delicada voluntad colectiva. Los culos de brubuja serán fieles guardianes y procurarán en todo momento inspirar las pajillas de los foreros.

El hilo de los culos integra a todos los brubujianos y hoy, en esta hora tan trascendental, os convoco porque a todos nos incumbe aportar por igual miles y miles de culos en un hilo mítico ya en brubuja, rivalizando con las sartenes y las pelvis premium. Que todos aporten culos con generosidad y altura de miras, que nuestro futuro brubujiano se basará en un efectivo consenso entre foreros.

@moromierda es el primer forero obligado a cumplir con su deber de subir culos y más culos. En este momento decisivo de mi vida forera afirmo solemnemente que todo mi tiempo y todas las acciones de mi voluntad estarán dirigidos a cumplir con mi deber.

Pido ayuda al resto de brubujianos para acertar siempre con los mejores culos que, sin duda, el destino alzará ante nosotros. Con su gracia y con el ejemplo de tantos foreros que unificaron y engrandecieron a todos los subforos de brubuja, deseo ser promotor de otros muchos miles de culos. Que nadie tema que el hilo de los culos (o el de las cabras) jamás serán olvidados. Juntos podremos hacerlo todo si a todos damos su justa oportunidad, sabiendo que subir culos en brubuja debe ser el fin que justifique nuestra visita diaria al foro.

Soy plenamente consciente que un gran foro como brubuja en pleno período de vislumbrar hermosos culos, de cambio generacional y de crecimiento con cientos de fotos de culos diarias, pide perfeccionamientos profundos. Escuchar, canalizar y estimular estos culos es para mí un deber que acepto con decisión.

Brubuja es un foro colectivo que a todos compete; su fortaleza y su grandeza deben de apoyarse, por ello, en la voluntad manifiesta de cuantos la integramos. Pero los foros más grandes y prósperos, son aquellos que más profundamente han sabido respetar sus propios culos.

Subir culos y más culos es el supuesto para forear con dignidad, con prosperidad y con grandeza. Insistamos en subir los culos justos, un orden de fotos de culos donde tantos culos se hayan bajo la salvaguardia del foro.

Al servicio de esta gran comunidad que es brubuja debemos de estar todos los brubujianos, constituyendo en su conjunto un firme entramado de foreros. Sólo así podremos sentirnos fuertes y libres al mismo tiempo.

Esta hora dinámica y cambiante exige una capacidad creadora para integrar en objetivos comunes las distintas y deseables opiniones que dan riqueza y variedad a este gran foro, que, lleno de cualidades, se entrega generoso cuando se le convoca a una tarea realista y ambiciosa.

@moromierda entiende como un deber el reconocimiento y la tutela de los culos y me dedicaré con ahínco a que los culos, ejemplo y aficion de los que comemos doritos con disciplina, tengan la eficacia y la potencia que requieren nuestras pajillas.

Por lo tanto, hoy quiero proclamar un hilo de culos libre y moderno, que requiere la participación de todos en los foros de brubuja. Hacer cada día más cierta y eficaz esa participación debe ser algo de todos los brubujianos.

Confío plenamente en las virtudes de los foreros de brubuja. Estoy también seguro que nuestro futuro es prometedor, porque tengo pruebas de las cualidades de las nuevas generaciones de foreros culicagados que poco a poco, también están subiendo fotos de culos.

Me es muy grato en estos momentos expresar mi reconocimiento a cuantos me citáis en el foro. Os envío mi deseo de paz y entendimiento, con respeto siempre para las peculiaridades de quienes discuten por chorradas en un foro y es a ellos a quienes desde aquí mando un plátano de la amistad.

Yo ha decho, amegos.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Asumo el reto que me ha hecho @Vorsicht aka ¡*Ajoputa*! en este hilo, cargado de emoción y esperanza, con pleno sentido de mi responsabilidad ante los brubujianos y de la honrosa obligación que para mí implica el cumplimiento de este hilo.
> 
> Como forero @moromierda, nick que me confiere el histórico cariño de todos los brubujianos, me honro en participar del desafío con este humilde aporte, que brota de lo más profundo de mi corazón.
> 
> ...



Se te ha salido el grafeno y se te ha extendido por entre las neuronas. 
Llama al 112 corriendo!!!


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Abr 2022)

No sé en qué se lo gastan, si acaso puedo intuirlo, pero no me importa. Cada cual que haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Abr 2022)

Las tragaperras


----------



## supercuernos (27 Abr 2022)

Pagar 15 euros por una hamburguesa con patatas.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (27 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Se te ha salido el grafeno y se te ha extendido por entre las neuronas.
> Llama al 112 corriendo!!!



¡La que has liao pollito!


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (27 Abr 2022)

Poco se habla de las bicicletas. Cualquier bicicleta que tenga doble suspensión se va por encima de los 2000€, si encima tiene cuadro de carbono 3000€.
Luego añade todos los complementos y "mejoras" (frenos: 300€, neumáticos 100€ el par...)



Los precios están por las nubes pero la gente parece que paga como si nada gastándose barbaridades para ir por pistas de mierda donde puedes ir sin problema con una de 500€. Obviamente todo acompañado de postureo con su grupo presumiendo de cuánto se ha gastado en cambiar cualquier gilipollez.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Además 1300€ de móvil más 500€ del reloj cada año, más suscripciones y mierdas intangibles y te pones en 3000€/año minimo…. Es absurdo totalmente, un gasto inútil… todo lo que sea pagar por ceros y unos es dinero tirado a la basura



estoy completamente seguro que fumas , además de otras drogas como el alcohol . Posiblemente te gastes en humo y la ansiedad que provoca mucho más de lo que cuesta un móvil bueno y que dura varios años.

Si tú sólo usas el móvil para el wasap y recibir llamadas como los viejos es normal que no entiendas su valor. 

El móvil es una inversión en calidad de vida . Una extensión de la mente que te permite ser un superhombre en muchos aspectos a un precio muy reducido. 

No hay mejor forma de invertir el dinero actualmente que en tecnología gracias a China y los contenedores . De no ser por eso el increíble invento que se lleva en el bolsillo sólo se lo podrían permitir los millonarios. 

Aunque sólo fuese por la cámara de vídeo y de fotos de una calidad excepcional ya vale la pena. 






mañana me voy a comprar el galaxy s22 ultra . Un móvil top de gama no es un gasto , es una inversión. Una extensión de nuestras capacidades


Si hay un producto que no pueden diferenciar a los millonarios de la gente corriente son los móviles. Mañana tendré un móvil mejor que el de Amancio Ortega y cualquier otro millonario que posiblemente tengan uno básico como cualquier otro viejo. La vivienda , el coche, la ropa, las joyas ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Javito68 (27 Abr 2022)

Un gasto absurdo actualmente es el pago de impuestos, pues jamas retorna en servicios, el dinero robado. Eso si, lo hacemos siempre bajo coacción de los sicarios de la agencia tributaria.


----------



## Können (27 Abr 2022)

Repostar en Shell y gasolineras prehmium sus coches generalistas.

Lucir peluco caro.

Comprar coche nuevo financiando.


----------



## Galvani (27 Abr 2022)

Mira la otra parte. Ser un rata para no salir de pobre y no poder dejar de trabajar. Aunque ahorres e inviertas no te quitas de trabajar. Bueno si has comprado pisos endeudándote y alquilado puede, pero no veo otra. Más allá de un colchón (que también se acaba) no tiene sentido entonces ahorrar.


----------



## IMPULSES (27 Abr 2022)

Können dijo:


> Repostar en Shell y gasolineras prehmium sus coches generalistas.
> 
> Lucir peluco caro.
> 
> Comprar coche nuevo financiando.



Lo del coche financiado nuevo ,creo que actualmente es el 99% de la gente


----------



## Ungaunga (27 Abr 2022)

Entrar a burbuja.info todos los días en vez de formarse para aspirar a un puesto de trabajo mejor. Esto es sólo para próceres de 60k€/año, 30 cms de polla y sexy chati en el catre.


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (27 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Os molesta que lo gasten porque son probes.
> A mí me molestan más los Medinas de turno, que se compran yates y para pagarlos... pues ya sabemos lo que hacen: robárselo a lesos que criticáis.
> 
> Valientes hijos de puta estáis hechos todos!
> Me cago en vuestra puta madre, cobardes!



Los Medinas son inteligentes e hijos de puta a la vez.

Los remeros que viven por encima de sus posibilidades son tontos a la vez que esclavos.


----------



## secuestrado (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...
> 
> Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.



A mí me duran tambien 5 años o más y me valen 200€.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Abr 2022)

Que compren, que alguien tiene que mantener funcionando el sistema


----------



## secuestrado (27 Abr 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Gracias a esas personas el capitalismo funciona



No te han dado thanks?
Igual es que nadie aprecia la sutil ironía que esconde esta afirmación.


----------



## Pepeprisas (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...
> 
> Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.



Yo me gasto 150€ cada 5 años


----------



## S. Moguilevich (27 Abr 2022)

Joder pero que problema hay con que la gente quiera VIVIR? Vivimos en una SOCIEDAD DE CONSUMO, y la unica forma que hemos aprendido para VIVIR es CONSUMIENDO: para ir al monte, para estar con amigos, para sacar a la novia... Es lo que hay. Si quieres vivir prepara la visa


----------



## NIKK (27 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ya pero uno de 200€ te hace el mismo servicio, estás pagando 10 veces más por ver 4 webs de mierda y 4 contenidos de mierda tanto móvil…. Es absurdo para ver ceros y unos, todo intangible



Vale, pero eso es como cuando compras una pantalla de ordenador; tienes que estar viendola mucho tiempo al día y si es fea de cojones pues hasta te puedes deprimir; con los teléfonos pasa igual.


----------



## Javiser (27 Abr 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Móviles que cuestan prácticamente el sueldo de un mes



Venía esto. Poner a crédito el último iPhone que cuesta 1500 euros....y cambiarlo de nuevo en cuanto sale el siguiente


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Abr 2022)

Lo de los gastos es como todo yo he visto ser rata ahorrar en comida ropa etc vivir s
de los padres etc y todo para aparentar lo q no se es.


----------



## afortunada (27 Abr 2022)

En el tema de la maternidad, a parte de que es lo que nos han inculcado desde siempre que hay que hacer sí o sí, entra en juego eso que nos hace tomar tan malas decisiones de "si no lo hago ahora ya nunca jamás podré" y cuando empiezan a llegar los 35 el tiempo empieza a ir a contrarreloj, si pudiéramos tener hijos eternamente sin problema, muchísimos no tendrían.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Abr 2022)

Peluquería de la Charo, uñas, potingues, trapos, decoración, reformitas etc a los que no les curre o lo haga a media jornada jajjaja son un puto roboc de gastar.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

El típico hilo de burbuja para intentar sacarse la polla e intentar vender que ellos saben gestionar su dinero mucho mejor que los demás. En serio, sacaos la cabeza del puto culo y disfrutad la vida sin creeros más listos que los demás.


----------



## Mr. Satan (27 Abr 2022)

yo conocí a una que ganaba 800€/mes y salia vestida a la calle como si fuese la paris hilton con ropa y complementos por valor de varios miles de euros
un año entero de sueldo para vestirse
Lo que no se es quien la mantenía mientras se fundía todo el sueldo cada mes en sus trapos


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Abr 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> Poco se habla de las bicicletas. Cualquier bicicleta que tenga doble suspensión se va por encima de los 2000€, si encima tiene cuadro de carbono 3000€.
> Luego añade todos los complementos y "mejoras" (frenos: 300€, neumáticos 100€ el par...)
> 
> 
> ...



Depende del uso al final es su hobby, conozco gente con bicis de 3k que la saca 2 veces al año o ni eso y otros con bicis de 6k que la sacan casi todos los días.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> El típico hilo de burbuja para intentar sacarse la polla e intentar vender que ellos saben gestionar su dinero mucho mejor que los demás. En serio, sacaos la cabeza del puto culo y disfrutad la vida sin creeros más listos que los demás.



Subnormal come pollas ambicionando, con 90% de NPCs covilerdos como tú es normal que no sepáis gestionar ni la hucha del cerdito de vuestro hijo amanerado.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Abr 2022)

afortunada dijo:


> En el tema de la maternidad, a parte de que es lo que nos han inculcado desde siempre que hay que hacer sí o sí, entra en juego eso que nos hace tomar tan malas decisiones de "si no lo hago ahora ya nunca jamás podré" y cuando empiezan a llegar los 35 el tiempo empieza a ir a contrarreloj, si pudiéramos tener hijos eternamente sin problema, muchísimos no tendrían.



Las madres 40tonas y viejas ni te digo, tienen uno o gemelos porque se pagan el tratamiento de fertilidad, y luego no les vale el carrito de 400€ tiene que ser el de marca de 2k


----------



## Javier de Carglass (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...
> 
> Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.



JAJAJAJ Has pedido que digan cosas que hacen los mileuristas que no ahorran, y te dicen una cosa que haces tú, no has tardado en justificarte por supuesto. JAJAJAJ

Acabas de demostrate a ti mismo porqué la gente hace lo que hace, porque para ellos está justificado.


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Subnormal come pollas ambicionando, con 90% de NPCs covilerdos como tú es normal que no sepáis gestionar ni la hucha del cerdito de vuestro hijo amanerado.




A mi me puedes insultar todo lo que quieras, yo sólo me cago en toda tu reputísima madre y todos tus muertos mientras me parto el culo del típico "hilo de sabios que saben gestionar muy bien su dinero mientras el resto no". Te faltó amor de madre para tener que dártelo tú mismo supongo..


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Venía esto. Poner a crédito el último iPhone que cuesta 1500 euros....y cambiarlo de nuevo en cuanto sale el siguiente



Realmente muchas veces no pagan intereses, pero bastante absurdo lo de pagar cosas a plazos, salvo una casa y ni eso pa bien...


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> A mi me puedes insultar todo lo que quieras, yo sólo me cago en toda tu reputísima madre y todos tus muertos mientras me parto el culo del típico "hilo de sabios que saben gestionar muy bien su dinero mientras el resto no". Te faltó amor de madre para tener que dártelo tú mismo supongo..



Tú no cagas desde que te violo tu padre con 3 años, maricon que eres un culito tragón de la estación de buses de tu pueblo inmundo, tienes más semen en tu colon que un banco de esperma.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Abr 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> JAJAJAJ Has pedido que digan cosas que hacen los mileuristas que no ahorran, y te dicen una cosa que haces tú, no has tardado en justificarte por supuesto. JAJAJAJ
> 
> Acabas de demostrate a ti mismo porqué la gente hace lo que hace, porque para ellos está justificado.



El típico que aún tiene un sifón 6 enano de mierda y los demás vamos con gamas medias actuales que se lo follan.

O el ifon se el sifón de los pobres


----------



## Archibald (27 Abr 2022)

Pagar la sanidaz hunibersal y la edukacion publika a la moronegrada y gitanada. No hay mayor gasto inútil.


----------



## ShellShock (27 Abr 2022)

Cada uno se gasta el dinero que gana honradamente con su trabajo como le sale de los cojones, que suficiente quita ya el Estado para no dar prácticamente nada a cambio. Faltaría más, a ver si vamos a ser unos comunistas de mierda nosotros también.

Hecha la declaración de descargo de responsabilidad, ahora lo que pienso de esos que gastan a lo tonto:

Lo de andar a una nómina de la indigencia si no se tienen hijos u otros familiares a cargo ni un sueldo mínimo es de retrasados mentales. Yo estoy harto de ver gente que no tiene ni 200€ en el banco pero llevan su buen "esmarfon" con manzanica de 1200€ en el bolsillo. Y salen a tomarse sus copichuelas los findes. Y tienen "la play" 8 ó 9 y ropa de la marca esa para negros pandilleros ("naik" o como coño se llame esa puta mierda). También conozco a algún subnormal que vive sólo en su apartamento en el pleno centro de Madrid y tiene nosecuantos coches (que si el sedán, que si el deportivo...) con sus respectivos garajes alquilados para darse una vueltecita con cada uno una vez al mes. Y luego comen mierda precocinada porque no llegan a fin de mes.

En España claramente falta bastante culturilla financiera, esa idea de poner a tu dinero a trabajar por ti. Unos meses de apretarse el cinturón y luego toda una vida de vivir desahogado. Y sobre todo falta sentido común y capacidad de sacrificio. Antes sí había, porque todos los viejos de pueblo saben eso de "si ganas 3, como mucho te puedes gastar 2", pero se ha perdido totalmente esa forma de pensar. Al menos en las ciudades.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Abr 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> Pagar la sanidaz hunibersal y la edukacion publika a la moronegrada y gitanada. No hay mayor gasto inútil.



Y que me dices de pagar eso y a la vez llevar las larvas al privado, 500-1000 por cada uno pa que les enseñen lo mismo NWO a saco y vayan enmascarillados igual.


----------



## Guillotin (27 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Lo único que aguanta la impresión, al mismo precio que hace 30años según oigo.



Y es cierto, 1/2 pollo a mediados de los años 70 costaba 5.000 pesetas, era todo un lujo reservado a una clientela especial, un producto en constante expansión en los mercados.
Ahora 50 años después, el mismo1/2 pollo cuesta 30 euros (PVP).
Emprendimiento I+D que cuenta con los mejores economistas del mundo.


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

Mantener a una tía y sus larvas (que encima son de otro)


----------



## KailKatarn (27 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Cada uno se gasta el dinero que gana honradamente con su trabajo como le sale de los cojones, que suficiente quita ya el Estado para no dar prácticamente nada a cambio. Faltaría más, a ver si vamos a ser unos comunistas de mierda nosotros también.
> 
> Hecha la declaración de descargo de responsabilidad, ahora lo que pienso de esos que gastan a lo tonto:




Que no hombre, que no, que aquí tenemos a los "listos", o mejor dicho, "listillos" del foro que le van a explicar a los demás como deben de gastar SU DINERO. Vamos, que son más rojos que los putos rojos.


----------



## Guillotin (27 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Cada vez entra más. Si aumenta la oferta los precios no suben apenas
> 
> Además al que la vende le sigue compensando ya que las cadenas de importación y suministro se han acortado y son más eficientes (estilo Amazon), reduciendo los costes para la empresa



También sufrieron un fuerte varapalo tras la caída de Leman Brothers, pero con esfuerzo y trabajo (I+D), aumentando la calidad del producto y reduciendo las cadenas de importación continúan siendo un valor al alza en continua expansión.


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> En España claramente falta bastante culturilla financiera, esa idea de poner a tu dinero a trabajar por ti. U*nos meses de apretarse el cinturón y luego toda una vida de vivir desahogado.* Y sobre todo falta sentido común y capacidad de sacrificio. Antes sí había, porque todos los viejos de pueblo saben eso de "si ganas 3, como mucho te puedes gastar 2", pero se ha perdido totalmente esa forma de pensar. Al menos en las ciudades.



Dime como se hace eso Rockefeler? vivir desahogado toda una vida por apretarse el cinturon unos meses, dice, jajajaajajaa.


----------



## Guillotin (27 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> *Entrar a burbuja.info todos los días en vez de formarse para aspirar a un puesto de trabajo mejor.* Esto es sólo para próceres de 60k€/año, 30 cms de polla y sexy chati en el catre.



Fin del hilo.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (27 Abr 2022)

Marihuana


----------



## ShellShock (27 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Dime como se hace eso Rockefeler? vivir desahogado toda una vida por apretarse el cinturon unos meses, dice, jajajaajajaa.



Se llama ahorro e inversión, gilipollas. Si consigues tener unos 50-100k € invertidos que te generen unos 5000 al año y aprendes a contener tus gastos, ya no tendrás que estar toda la vida pensando en no llegar a fin de mes.

Esa mentalidad de mierda es la que os pierde. Que os creéis que todo es fiesta y jolgorio y que invertir es ser "el lobo de Wall Street".


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Se llama ahorro e inversión, gilipollas. Si consigues tener unos 50-100k € invertidos que te generen unos 5000 al año y aprendes a contener tus gastos, ya no tendrás que estar toda la vida pensando en no llegar a fin de mes.
> 
> Esa mentalidad de mierda es la que os pierde. Que os creéis que todo es fiesta y jolgorio y que invertir es ser "el lobo de Wall Street".



Ahorrar 100k trabajando y viviendo al mismo tiempo (coche, gasofa, seguros, comida, hipoteca/alquiler....). Solo te lo crees tú que eres una casapapi sin vida con 30 tacos (o mas) y te has leido un libro diciendo que si curras y ahorras serás libre financieramente....

Y encima dices apretarte el cinturon unos meses y ahorrar 100k??? Tu de donde sales?

Anormal!!!! Ya despertaras ante tu realidad de ser un indigente (pero trabajando de sol a sol)


----------



## CliffUnger2 (27 Abr 2022)

Desde que se tiene acceso a nuestros bancos a través del móvil, la gente ha dejado de ahorrar. 

Hace veinte años a ver quien era el listo de comprar un capricho mientras estaba plantando un pino.


----------



## Alguien random (27 Abr 2022)

A mi me sorprende la cantidad de personas que hay con iPhone. Se regalan como churros. 

Y la ligereza con la que se consume alcohol por la noche. Casa copa son casi 10€ y la mayoría de personas en la discoteca se les ve gente de clase baja. Hablamos de 50 pavos solo en copas, sumale el taxi de vuelta, 20€ de cena, 8€ del paquete de tabaco... 100€ se van fácilmente en una noche


----------



## Javiser (27 Abr 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Realmente muchas veces no pagan intereses, pero bastante absurdo lo de pagar cosas a plazos, salvo una casa y ni eso pa bien...



Es absurdo en el sentido que se compra a través de una compañía telefónica y esa compañía te engancha durante un tiempo con precios elevados y servicios que no necesitas.

Pero lo absurdo es comprar un móvil de 1500 euros, que encima usas solo para WhatsApp, Facebook, hacer 4 fotos estúpidas, y llamar, y más absurdo es cambiarlo cada 2 años como mucho, normalmente cada año, pero lo más absurdo es hacerlo sin tener donde caerte muerto.

Yo sé de gente que gana 1000 euros clavados y que no se toma ni un café porque no tiene un puto euro nunca, pero no le falta un móvil de 1500 euros último modelo .


----------



## ShellShock (27 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Ahorrar 100k trabajando y viviendo al mismo tiempo (coche, gasofa, seguros, comida, hipoteca/alquiler....). Solo te lo crees tú que eres una casapapi sin vida con 30 tacos (o mas) y te has leido un libro diciendo que si curras y ahorras serás libre financieramente....
> 
> Y encima dices apretarte el cinturon unos meses y ahorrar 100k??? Tu de donde sales?
> 
> Anormal!!!! Ya despertaras ante tu realidad de ser un indigente (pero trabajando de sol a sol)



¿Pero tú eres tonto, muchacho? Ni casapapi, ni hostias. Casa, coche y ni una deuda a los 35.

100k euros los puede ahorrar cualquiera que gane más de 40k al año si se aprieta el cinturón durante sólo 5-6 años. Y teniendo pareja trabajadora es más fácil todavía. Ya digo, siempre que no tenga hijos u otras cargas familiares importantes. Yo ya tenía mis 50k ahorrados antes de los 30 y no he ganado más de 50k al año hasta esa edad. Y sin vampirizar a la familia. Ahora bien, si no te puedes privar de tu Netflix, tu ropita pija, tus copitas todos los fines de semana, etc. pues seguirás en el hoyo toda tu vida.

Claro que con la mentalidad de mierda que gastáis tú y una gran mayoría de españoles, eso es imposible. Pero vamos, seguid así, esclavizados y con la soga al cuello, que a mí me la suda. Cada país es producto de sus ciudadanos y está claro por qué España está siempre debiendo pasta a los demás, despilfarrando en gilipolleces y con una deuda asfixiante encima.


----------



## spica (27 Abr 2022)

Comprarse bicicletas de 7.000 euros.


----------



## Arthas98 (27 Abr 2022)

Tener perros y gatos


----------



## sebososabroso (27 Abr 2022)

Puedo hacer una lista:

-Tabaco, la gente prácticamente viviendo a oscuras pero su paquete de winston encima de la mesa.
-Comer en restaurantes, gastarse 200 pavos en una cena o cualquier otra cosa.
-Coches, comprarse coches suvs y esas mierdas y luego no moverlo por no tener ruedas o por que el gasoil esta muy caro.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...
> 
> Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.



Y Vd. es mileurista también?


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (27 Abr 2022)

pentax821 dijo:


> Tener perros y otros bichos que generan gastos brutales



Gastos brutales? Depende de cada cual. Como con el tema niños. O el tema coches. Y todo en general. Depende de lo consumista que sea uno. 
Todo al final depende de eso.


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Ahorrar 100k trabajando y viviendo al mismo tiempo (coche, gasofa, seguros, comida, hipoteca/alquiler....). Solo te lo crees tú que eres una casapapi sin vida con 30 tacos (o mas) y te has leido un libro diciendo que si curras y ahorras serás libre financieramente....
> 
> Y encima dices apretarte el cinturon unos meses y ahorrar 100k??? Tu de donde sales?
> 
> Anormal!!!! Ya despertaras ante tu realidad de ser un indigente (pero trabajando de sol a sol)



Una ex amiga ahorro en 8 años 50.000 euros y eso que no daba nada a sus padres como mucho se gastaba 50 euros de su sueldo.
Eso sí cobraba 1200 euros pero 0 vacaciones 0 salidas.
Para vivir esa vida me pegó 4 tiros.
Yo no soy derrochadora ahorro 
Actualmente es muy difícil ahorrar a no ser q ganes 3000 o 4000 euros al mes y vivas como uno de 1000 conozco varios casos 
Pero es q si ganas 1000 como mucho con piso pagado puedes ahorrar 100 euros o 200 euros al mes que es una pm.


----------



## Okjito (27 Abr 2022)

Un amigo pidió un crédito para el Iphone 11 en su día. Debía costar 1200 o asi... pero como es subnormal y vió que el dinero era gratis, pues empezó a meterle extras y seguros de Apple y al final se dejó 1800 euros en teléfono y reloj. Cobra 1200


----------



## drogasentuano (27 Abr 2022)

Que cada uno gaste la pasta donde quiera, cada uno barema lo que está bien y lo que está mala, acorde a sus gustos y/o traumas.

Lo que no está bien, no es estar a 1 nómina de la indigencia, es estar a 1 baja médica de no poder pagar la cipoteca/crédito del coche. Y conozco a más de 1 que entrando en casa más de 3000 euros al mes, está en esa situación.


----------



## Cicciolino (27 Abr 2022)

Saber en qué se gasta la gente su dinero es de porteruchas.

Y quejarse, de porteruchas hembidiosonas.

Ahorrar es de sucnormales, despilfarrar es de sabios.

Todo al revés, como de costumbre...


----------



## Galvf (27 Abr 2022)

Cremas para chochos más secos que un bacalao.


----------



## Catalinius (27 Abr 2022)

Comidas en restaurantes michelines...


----------



## cacho_perro (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.
> 
> Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.
> 
> Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)



GAYFONES/SAMSUNGS PRO DE MÁS DE 1000 PAVOS A PLAZOS.... CAMBIÁNDOLOS TODOS LOS AÑOS O CADA 2 COMO MUCHO PARA DARLES AL CANDY CRUSH&GUASAP&FOTOS CUQUIS INSTAGRAM


----------



## B. Golani (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.
> 
> Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.
> 
> Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)



cada uno disfruta como le place , que haya gente que gaste todo lo k ingresa , es bueno para la economia , asi circula la pasta. peor son muchos inmigrantes que ahorran para aliviar la economia de su pais , mandan todo lo k pueden a sus familias en marruecos o bolivia


----------



## pegaso (27 Abr 2022)

Galvf dijo:


> Cremas para chochos más secos que un bacalao.



Lo ves en las putas que pagas?


----------



## Galvf (27 Abr 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Lo ves en las putas que pagas?



Qué va, si hice voto de castidad; además ¿Es que no sabes leer anormal? Que soy muy agarrao y no me gasto un duro.


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Abr 2022)

Mangina conocido le compra bolso de 900€ a su muguercita en paro. La razón que esgrime: es un capricho y, además, un bolso así no pasa de moda.


----------



## Rusla (27 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ya pero uno de 200€ te hace el mismo servicio, estás pagando 10 veces más por ver 4 webs de mierda y 4 contenidos de mierda tanto móvil…. Es absurdo para ver ceros y unos, todo intangible



bueno depende, el mio ya lo tengo 6 años. Y tampoco me costó tanto 400. 1000 euros no me gasto en un movil, ni de coña. No tengo camara de fotos ni de video porque estan asquerosamente caras, y me dedico al diseño grafico. Mi movil hace fotos guapisimas en raw si las necesito. Me salva muchisimas veces de no tener camara de fotos. Uno basico no me da esa opción. Tambien sigo tirando con mi pc algo obsoleto pero como la graficas estan sobrevaloradas seguire tirando de el hasta que pueda. Por ejemplo nunca me compré un mac, cuando en el mundo del diseño el pijerio es insoportable ya. Pero no solo son carisimos, sino que no puedo tocar ni tunear nada en un mac, cuando mi pc lo voy mejorando poco a poco, comprando piezas sueltas y poniendolas yo. No he ido jamas a un taller de ordenadores a hacer nada.


----------



## vic252525 (27 Abr 2022)

botella vino premium de 40 euros, o ginebra de 60 y tonica de 5 leuros jajajaja


----------



## Jonny Favourite (27 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las tragaperras



Joder. Eso es muy de los noventa. En Madrid he visto muchos bares con la tragaperras apagada???? o directamente sin tragaperras.

Yo creo que ya casi ni juegan los chinos.

Ahora la chavalada se lo pule en apuestas.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (27 Abr 2022)

Lo primero se llama viajar, y lo segundo tener un hobby. Entiendo que sea difícil de comprender cuando tu única 'afición' es hacer spam en burbuja


----------



## Murnau (27 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ya pero uno de 200€ te hace el mismo servicio, estás pagando 10 veces más por ver 4 webs de mierda y 4 contenidos de mierda tanto móvil…. Es absurdo para ver ceros y unos, todo intangible



Tal cual, no deja de ser postureo.

Yo lo veo y lo subo a móvil de entre 170 - 200 euros que también me dura 5 años mínimo. Hasta ahora solo he pagado por dos móviles. El que tengo y el anterior que hacía lo que hiciera falta por ese precio. Terminó petando por descuidado. No se si duró 6 o fueron 7 años. Pero el que ostenta el récord me salió gratis en una increíble pero cierta historia. Ese si duró 7 años seguro. Uno de los de tapa. En un viaje me lo encontré encima de una papelera, poco rato después me viene un farlopero a preguntar si habíamos visto un móvil. Le dijimos que no, ni los colegas sabían que lo tenía en el bolsillo, todavía no les había dicho. En estas que pregunto por el personaje, para saber su historial de ciudadano. Y me dicen que es un camello. Así que se lo digo a los colegas que tengo el móvil, que me hace falta uno (que era cierto, me acababa de quedar sin móvil), no tenía trabajo y yo no vendía droga, y que le diesen mucho por el culo, una por drogata subnormal, y otra porque con la mierda que vendía para estafar a idiotas se podía comprar otro. Ese móvil terminó inservible inundado de agua en una caminata por montaña atravesando una no menos inesperada ventisca de nieve. Ese día acabamos saliendo de allí con las manos azules del frío, la barba blanca de nieve, el perro que nos acompañaba lleno de nieve, y todo lo que iba dentro de la mochila, papeles, móvil, etc, lleno de agua, pero esa es otra historia. Era buen móvil y duró la hostia, pero ya hacía falta uno con cámara menos rudimentaria. Los demás eran móviles que "iban a tirar inservibles".


----------



## Murnau (27 Abr 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pues lo que más me llama la atención es lo que gasta la gente en comida a domicilio, pagar 20€ por pizza es una burrada por ejemplo, en el día las tienes a 2€



El postureo, eso es la bigotuda en el 99.9% de casos. Son las que trajeron el postureo al mundo.


----------



## Autómata (27 Abr 2022)

Tener un coche y mantenerlo. Recalco lo de mantenerlo porque conozco gente con coche talludita que la gasolina y el mantenimiento se lo pagan los padres.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...
> 
> Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.





Guepardo dijo:


> Además 1300€ de móvil más 500€ del reloj cada año, más suscripciones y mierdas intangibles y te pones en 3000€/año minimo…. Es absurdo totalmente, un gasto inútil… todo lo que sea pagar por ceros y unos es dinero tirado a la basura



¿Pero qué carajos hacéis con los móviles? Yo el más caro que he tenido costó 120 €. Todos me duran mínimo 5 años. Y juego a videojuegos chetos de la play store, bajándoles un poco los gráficos. Y no se me rompen. Cuando los cambio es porque me dejan de funcionar las apps, que pasa tras 5 años. Y tengo mi banco a través del móvil para evitar sabladas de "mantenimientos" imaginarios que se inventan para robarnos nuestro dinero.


----------



## Knight who says ni (27 Abr 2022)

Nunca ningún amigo o familiar me ha pedido dinero. Con eso me vale, que se gasten el suyo en lo que les salga de los cojones.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ya pero uno de 200€ te hace el mismo servicio, estás pagando 10 veces más por ver 4 webs de mierda y 4 contenidos de mierda tanto móvil…. Es absurdo para ver ceros y unos, todo intangible



Un móvil de 200 euros es una mierda. Si eres profesional necesitas un iPhone o un Samsung de los de 500 euros. Gastarse 1800 euros en un móvil es de gilipollas, pero decir que uno de 200 te hace el mismo servicio, es no tener ni puta idea. El de 500 sí hace el mismo servicio que el de 1800, pero el de 200 no hace el mismo servicio que el de 500.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Ya pero uno de 200€ te hace el mismo servicio, estás pagando 10 veces más por ver 4 webs de mierda y 4 contenidos de mierda tanto móvil…. Es absurdo para ver ceros y unos, todo intangible



Un móvil de 200 euros es una mierda. Si eres profesional necesitas un iPhone o un Samsung de los de 500 euros. Gastarse 1800 euros en un móvil es de gilipollas, pero decir que uno de 200 te hace el mismo servicio, es no tener ni puta idea. El de 500 sí hace el mismo servicio que el de 1800, pero el de 200 no hace el mismo servicio que el de 500.


----------



## automono (27 Abr 2022)

en mi caso, el gasto mas absurdo, impuestos, y es una burrada siendo autonomo.

Y como gasto "capricho", meteria suscripcion a disney, hbo, netflix y les mills. 
Ya si meto todo lo que gastamos en bicis, material deportivo...
Pero con 4 en casa, es lo que hay, tampoco le veo sentido a una vida de miseria , viendo que te mueres el dia menos pensado... ...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Abr 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> JAJAJAJ Has pedido que digan cosas que hacen los mileuristas que no ahorran, y te dicen una cosa que haces tú, no has tardado en justificarte por supuesto. JAJAJAJ
> 
> Acabas de demostrate a ti mismo porqué la gente hace lo que hace, porque para ellos está justificado.



Pero no lo cambio 1 vez al año como otros, lo cambio cuando esta reventado

Este me puede durar varios años mas aunque ya lo considero amortizado

Te reconozco que con un movil de gama baja me apañaria igual y que es un capricho pero no me hipoteco por ello. Son 15€/mes


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Una ex amiga ahorro en 8 años 50.000 euros y eso que no daba nada a sus padres como mucho se gastaba 50 euros de su sueldo.
> Eso sí cobraba 1200 euros pero 0 vacaciones 0 salidas.
> Para vivir esa vida me pegó 4 tiros.
> Yo no soy derrochadora ahorro
> ...



Es que si estas de casapapis y no aportas nada "te ha tocado la loteria" tontos son los padres que permiten eso, o ricos.... 

Envidia sana de los que estan en casa con 35 y sin aportar nada


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Abr 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Mangina conocido le compra bolso de 900€ a su muguercita en paro. La razón que esgrime: es un capricho y, además, un bolso así no pasa de moda.



A un compi del curro le echaron y al dia siguiente su novia le regaló un quad para animarle el día


----------



## FatalFary (27 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La suscripción a netflix.



Eso son 4 duros mal contaos. Peor es gente que conozco que tiene MoviStar Plus con todos los canales, deportes y nosequé otras mierdas más y se deja más de 100 boniatos al mes. Y luego se quejan de lo lenta que es la sanidad pública, les dices que tienen seguros privados por menos de 80 al mes y dicen que "huy no, que es muy caro".


----------



## Murnau (27 Abr 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> Poco se habla de las bicicletas. Cualquier bicicleta que tenga doble suspensión se va por encima de los 2000€, si encima tiene cuadro de carbono 3000€.
> Luego añade todos los complementos y "mejoras" (frenos: 300€, neumáticos 100€ el par...)
> 
> 
> ...



En la última caminata que hice, pasamos por al lado de un tipo que iba en bicicleta parado en un árbol esperando a otro que iba más atrás. No pudo evitar el comentario de que su bicicleta costaba más que un coche.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Eso son 4 duros mal contaos. Peor es gente que conozco que tiene MoviStar Plus con todos los canales, deportes y nosequé otras mierdas más y se deja más de 100 boniatos al mes. Y luego se quejan de lo lenta que es la sanidad pública, les dices que tienen seguros privados por menos de 80 al mes y dicen que "huy no, que es muy caro".



El neflis eran 8 merkels al mes no? 

Hay que ser tonto pa pagar 100€/mes por el movistar


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Además 1300€ de móvil más 500€ del reloj cada año, más suscripciones y mierdas intangibles y te pones en 3000€/año minimo…. Es absurdo totalmente, un gasto inútil… todo lo que sea pagar por ceros y unos es dinero tirado a la basura



Que me den esos 3000 € y me pillo un pc gamer de nivel competición lo menos. Joder.



Baltasar G thang dijo:


> la gente no sabe ingles y no sabe manejar internet ni minimamente, si tuvieran que buscar esas pelis y series a mano estilo tradcional/pirata se morian del esfuerzo mental. Por eso tuvieron tanto exito los moviles tactiles, porque pinchar con el dedo sabe hasta un niño de 4 años
> 
> ahora los de nesflis les van a follar por el culo
> tiempo tuvieron de aprender a manejar el puto pc de casa



Estaban demasiado ocupados viendo el Sálvame.


----------



## lucky starr (27 Abr 2022)

Aunque hay mucho inconsciente por el mundo, dejad a la gente un poco de margen para ser feliz.

Normalmente la ge te más humilde es la que derrocha mas el dinero ya que tiene una visión más corto plazo y si ve que puede irse de vacaciones un año, pues lo hace. La gente con más dinero como sabe que puede ir "cuando quiera" suele ser más conservadora en su gasto. Existiendo también auténticos tacaños.


----------



## Alarkos (27 Abr 2022)

Yo mismo en mi perro, aunque no soy mil eurista. Come como un marajá el cabrón.


----------



## das kind (27 Abr 2022)

- Tener perro, gato o ambos.
- Terraza a diario (aunque se pasen toda la tarde con un café/caña).
- Cajetilla de tabaco diaria.


----------



## lucky starr (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El neflis eran 8 merkels al mes no?
> 
> Hay que ser tonto pa pagar 100€/mes por el movistar



Si, pero tienes que pagar también otros 30€ para tener internet. No son solo 8€.


----------



## Risitas (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.
> 
> Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.
> 
> Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)




Lo de tus amigos lo veo lo mas normal, trabajan para vivir.

Si uno tiene aficiones a viajar y otro a tunear coches, pues esta bien.

No veo malo a nada de eso, no me parecen gastos absurdos. La vida hay que disfrutarla de poco sirve ser el mas rico del cementerio, cada persona tiene sus objetivos. Hay gente que ahorra años para empepitarse, hay otros que ahorran para disfrutar la vida aunque vivan de alquiler...

Además no es lo mismo que un tio se gaste 3000 euros al año en viajes viviendo de alquiler que otro que se gasta lo mismo teniendo casa propia, heredada o como fuera...

Muchos son pobres con 1500 euros porque tienen cargas (hipotecas, hijos, etc..) y hay otros que ganando 1000 sin cargas, heredaron vivienda y también pasta van y se compran un mercedes.

Cada persona es un mundo.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Cada vez entra más. Si aumenta la oferta los precios no suben apenas
> 
> Además al que la vende le sigue compensando ya que las cadenas de importación y suministro se han acortado y son más eficientes (estilo Amazon), reduciendo los costes para la empresa



Bezos tomó nota, menudo copión, como tiene la impresora detrás


----------



## Marvelita (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.
> 
> Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.
> 
> Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)



comer mierda y dps viajar no es mal asunto... y solo el mes de vacaciones, eso no es tan caro joder... lo caro es viajar todos los findes y puentes y alli dnd vas comer foagras

lo de los carros, esos si que es tonteria.

lo malo de verdad es gastarselo en farla y putes como tu


----------



## DEEP (27 Abr 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Lo de tus amigos lo veo lo mas normal, trabajan para vivir.
> 
> Si uno tiene aficiones a viajar y otro a tunear coches, pues esta bien.
> 
> ...



Luego vienen las lágrimas, los desahucios y a pagar la fiesta los demás para que haya paz social.
Si no fuera por eso por mi parte que se lo gasten en lo que quieran.


----------



## saturn (27 Abr 2022)

Yo sin ir más lejos, no entiendo a mi hermano, mileurista (y gracias pues se quedó sin curro al incio de la pandemia), todos los domingos se va a comer al restaurante con la mujer y los dos hijos adolescentes, este último domingo fardeando de 24 euros por cabeza q se habían gastado, es decir casi 100 euracos. 
Luego, a fin de més le va a llorar a mi madre, q es pensionista, xq no tiene líquido y si paga con la tarjeta, luego cuando se lo cargan le dejan la cuenta en números rojos. Y así siempre.


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> A un compi del curro le echaron y al dia siguiente su novia le regaló un quad para animarle el día



Lo peor de esto es que esta peña hiperdespilfarradora cuando se gastan todo, quieren lo de los demás. Son el grueso de las filas sociatocomunistas y un verdadero problema para que podamos vivir en paz sin ser expoliados.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Abr 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Y que me dices de pagar eso y a la vez llevar las larvas al privado, 500-1000 por cada uno pa que les enseñen lo mismo NWO a saco y vayan enmascarillados igual.



Los llevan al privado para que sólo estén rodeados de gente blanca de clases medias y altas, no para que aprendan nada. Lo que quieren es estar lejos de la moronegrada y la tanada.


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> ¿Pero tú eres tonto, muchacho? Ni casapapi, ni hostias. Casa, coche y ni una deuda a los 35.
> 
> 100k euros los puede ahorrar cualquiera que gane más de 40k al año si se aprieta el cinturón durante *sólo 5-6 años.* Y teniendo pareja trabajadora es más fácil todavía. Ya digo, siempre que no tenga hijos u otras cargas familiares importantes. Yo ya tenía mis 50k ahorrados antes de los 30 y no he ganado más de 50k al año hasta esa edad. Y sin vampirizar a la familia. Ahora bien, si no te puedes privar de tu Netflix, tu ropita pija, tus copitas todos los fines de semana, etc. pues seguirás en el hoyo toda tu vida.
> 
> Claro que con la* mentalidad de mierda que gastáis tú* y una gran mayoría de españoles, eso es imposible. Pero vamos, seguid así, esclavizados y con la soga al cuello, que a mí me la suda. Cada país es producto de sus ciudadanos y está claro por qué España está siempre debiendo pasta a los demás, despilfarrando en gilipolleces y con una deuda asfixiante encima.



Entonces no son unos meses, son unos años (5 o 6) y no es tu caso.
Tener pareja trabajadora? ose que sumas también su trabajo? jajjajaaja.
Si tenias 50 ahorrados con 30 es porque eras casapapi.
Y si tienes zulo es por ser heredado.
No me incluyas, que ni me conoces, ni conoces mi estilo de vida.
No des lecciones sin saber.


----------



## Guepardo (27 Abr 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Un amigo pidió un crédito para el Iphone 11 en su día. Debía costar 1200 o asi... pero como es subnormal y vió que el dinero era gratis, pues empezó a meterle extras y seguros de Apple y al final se dejó 1800 euros en teléfono y reloj. Cobra 1200



Por lo menos ese traía cargador ahora te gastas 1500€ y ni el cargador te trae jajajaja patetico y móviles fe 200 pavos con cargador, funda, protector de pantalla… BROOOTAL


----------



## Basster (27 Abr 2022)

Coche
Tabaco
Artículos de marca y cosmética 
No reducir suscripciónes que apenas usan
No utilizar cupones y ofertas
No buscar mejores tarifas en servicios 
Hoteles más caros de lo necesario 
Servicios pseudovips (mesa privada y demás memeces)


----------



## ShellShock (27 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Entonces no son unos meses, son unos años (5 o 6) y no es tu caso.
> Tener pareja trabajadora? ose que sumas también su trabajo? jajjajaaja.
> Si tenias 50 ahorrados con 30 es porque eras casapapi.
> Y si tienes zulo es por ser heredado.
> ...



5 años eran 60 meses la última vez que eché le cuenta.

La pareja trabajadora no es para sumar sus ingresos, es para compartir los gastos y ser más eficientes. Pagas 1/2 de alquiler o hipoteca, pagas lo mismo de calefacción entre dos, etc.

Ni tengo zulo por haber heredado, ni era casapapi con esa edad. Ganando 30-40k al año se puede ahorrar perfectamente 50k en 5-6 años. Te lo repito todas las veces que quieras. Y viviendo en Madrid. Sólo tienes que olvidarte de gastos estúpidos y de vivir en el puto centro.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Abr 2022)

Rusla dijo:


> bueno depende, el mio ya lo tengo 6 años. *Y tampoco me costó tanto 400.* 1000 euros no me gasto en un movil, ni de coña. *No tengo camara de fotos ni de video porque estan asquerosamente caras, *y me dedico al *diseño grafico. *



Con la mitad de esos 400 € te pillas una cámara compacta que te hace fotazas y vídeos en HD.


----------



## Guepardo (27 Abr 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Un móvil de 200 euros es una mierda. Si eres profesional necesitas un iPhone o un Samsung de los de 500 euros. Gastarse 1800 euros en un móvil es de gilipollas, pero decir que uno de 200 te hace el mismo servicio, es no tener ni puta idea. El de 500 sí hace el mismo servicio que el de 1800, pero el de 200 no hace el mismo servicio que el de 500.



Profesional de que? Del postureo? Jajajaja me parto me recalco con uno de 200€ haces lo mismo y más cosas si es android además si tiene 5000mah te dura la batería dias cosa que no se puede decir de un s22 ultra que dura 6 horas con suerte.
Entiendo que lo intentes justificar ese gasto inútil en algo que sabes que no lo vale por ser “profesional” pero vamos un profesional usa cámaras y equipos de miles de euros no un móvil…..


----------



## Risitas (27 Abr 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Luego vienen las lágrimas, los desahucios y a pagar la fiesta los demás para que haya paz social.
> Si no fuera por eso por mi parte que se lo gasten en lo que quieran.



O uno palma y se ha pasado toda la vida ahorrando y pagando hipotecas..

Yo hace tiempo conocí a un hippie en el camino de Santiago y vivia con lo mínimo. Me hizo ver que cada vida es un mundo, el viaja andando, conoce paises, etc..

Ese tío ha vivido en años lo que no han vivido otros en toda su vida..


----------



## Können (27 Abr 2022)

Ah, se me olvidaba la TV de 80” imprescindible.

Que cada uno se gaste lo que quiera y donde quiera, faltaría mas. Pero este hilo está para echar unas risas.


----------



## Guepardo (27 Abr 2022)

Können dijo:


> Ah, se me olvidaba la TV de 80” imprescindible.
> 
> Que cada uno se gaste lo que quiera y donde quiera, faltaría mas. Pero este hilo está para echar unas risas.



La tv chaomi con android tv de 150€ manda


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Profesional de que? Del postureo? Jajajaja me parto me recalco con uno de 200€ haces lo mismo y más cosas si es android además si tiene 5000mah te dura la batería dias cosa que no se puede decir de un s22 ultra que dura 6 horas con suerte.
> Entiendo que lo intentes justificar ese gasto inútil en algo que sabes que no lo vale por ser “profesional” pero vamos un profesional usa cámaras y equipos de miles de euros no un móvil…..



Me estoy refiriendo a aparte de los equipos caros que refieres. Necesitas leer a veces PDFs muy tochos, documentación pesada, etc., de manera urgente y en cualquier parte, hasta cagando o tomando un café o comiendo en el restaurante, o incluso en una reunión si se te ha olvidado el PC, etc. Y con un móvil de 200 no se puede, así de claro. Mi viejo se compra siempre móviles de 150-200 euros y son pura basura, pero para leer el periódico y mandar 5 whatsapps al día le vale.

Que tú seas camarero o un funcionario ventanillero gris, no significa que no existamos los abogados, los cirujanos, los ingenieros, etc., que trabajamos las 24 horas del día.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Yo me gasto 150€ cada 5 años



¿ y qué tal te va en la vida ? 

a veces algunas personas presumen de tomar malas decisiones ! es para flipar


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> La tv chaomi con android tv de 150€ manda



yo tengo tres teles de 75 pulgadas ¿ pasa algo ?


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los llevan al privado para que sólo estén rodeados de gente blanca de clases medias y altas, no para que aprendan nada. Lo que quieren es estar lejos de la moronegrada y la tanada.



Tb hay panchimoronegrada en privatas, donde te crees q van los hijos de narcos jojojo.


----------



## Christine Lagarde (27 Abr 2022)

Viajes y tonterías relacionadas con Apple (ordenadores, relojes y móviles) 

Sobre todo mucho postureo. Y en el caso de las mujeres también ropa y gastos de peluquería (ojo que yo me cuido, pero el pelo me lo corto yo misma en casa). 

Y en el caso de los hombres coches, pádel, bicis y videojuegos varios.


----------



## Jordanpt (27 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Una ex amiga ahorro en 8 años 50.000 euros y eso que no daba nada a sus padres como mucho se gastaba 50 euros de su sueldo.
> Eso sí cobraba 1200 euros pero 0 vacaciones 0 salidas.
> Para vivir esa vida me pegó 4 tiros.
> Yo no soy derrochadora ahorro
> ...



¿Y cuales son esos viajes sin los cuáles no podrías vivir? Que supongo que documentas todos por Facebook e Instagram mientras a lo mejor no te has leído un buen libro en tu puta vida.

Has descrito un comportamiento admirable en una mujer por todo brubujo de pro, si encima baja al pilón, sabe hacer lentejas y no es obesa mórbida, entonces ya es la mujer ideal.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Abr 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Tb hay panchimoronegrada en privatas, donde te crees q van los hijos de narcos jojojo.



¿En qué colegios exactamente están esos panchos? Nombre, dirección y foto. Porque no he visto jamás a nadie que no sea europeo blanco en un colegio de pago en este continente. Pero nadie. Si me dices en EEUU pues sí, alguno habrá.


----------



## la_trotona (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...
> 
> Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.



Yo con uno barato (un motorola de 200 euros o así) me ha durado 4 años.


----------



## csainz (27 Abr 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Muchos son pobres con 1500 euros porque tienen cargas (hipotecas, hijos, etc..) y hay otros que ganando 1000 sin cargas, heredaron vivienda y también pasta van y se compran un mercedes.
> 
> Cada persona es un mundo.



Dímelo a mi, con 2 niños y solo un ingreso, y un compañero cobrando exactamente lo mismo invirtiendo en bolsa, viajes a sudamerica,coche nuevo, ahorrando para piso mientras vive con los padres. Aún así, hace bien. Arrancar desde la casilla de salida así, reduce mucho las probabilidades de quiebra personal.


----------



## la_trotona (27 Abr 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Bicicletas de carbono con cambio electrónico, siendo ultrasuaves los mecánicos, y pesando el usuario 90 kilos.
> 
> Fines de semana Paco en capital de provincia equivalente a la de uno mismo, con el mismo Carrefour, el mísmo McDonald's, el mismo Decathlon, las mismas putas baldosas de las aceras...



Algún museo o iglesia habrá que sea digna de visitar... digo yo.


----------



## Rusla (27 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Con la mitad de esos 400 € te pillas una cámara compacta que te hace fotazas y vídeos en HD.



Una compacta? Seria lo último que me compraria para hacer fotos. Como mucho pillaria una Evil para aprovechar los obetivos de mi reflex digital antigualla y tener pleno dominio de la captura y toma. Y por menos de 500 euros no hay ningúna decente. Y me perdería instantaneas de la vida por no llevarla encima siempre.

En mi trabajo el móvil es una herramienta imprescindible. Es la oficina andante. Cualquier birria no me anda. Los de 200 euros duran funcionando bien como mucho dos años. Este ya tiene 6. No pretendo crear mas basura en el planeta.

Y se me ha olvidado mencionar que ademas tengo afinador para el bajo, metronomo , grabadora y hasta tarjeta de sonido para emular via telefono amplificadores varios para el bajo, pedales y demas parafernalias.

Otro de mis vicios que es el hearsthone que tampoco anda bien en cualquier movil. Yo solo le veo ventajas. Hago una inversion en vez de 20 mierdas.


----------



## Topollillo (27 Abr 2022)

Pagar 18€ de netflix teniendo alternativas como Pluto TV, Rakuten TV, Plex TV o RTVA Play, ya hay que ser subnormal joder, yo ya deje de serlo.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Abr 2022)

Aifon,
el Alexa ese de los cojones,
suscripción premium en Spotify, Youtube, etc,
Netflix, Amazon, HBO, etc


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Abr 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Joder. Eso es muy de los noventa. En Madrid he visto muchos bares con la tragaperras apagada???? o directamente sin tragaperras.
> 
> Yo creo que ya casi ni juegan los chinos.
> 
> Ahora la chavalada se lo pule en apuestas.



En pueblos son el sacacuartos estrella


----------



## Cathar (27 Abr 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Lo que nos jode es que nos anden llorando y pidiendo dinero casapapis +35.



Y +55....


----------



## Tonimn (27 Abr 2022)

Gastos superfluos como comprar flores, ir a bares, comprar ropa ya teniendo, peluquería...


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (27 Abr 2022)

Ya los han mencionado todos menos los bozales FFP2. Unos cuantos conozco que los usan desde el principio de la PLANdemia, y durante la mayor parte de la misma estuvieron bastante caros. Más de uno terminó siendo "positivo" por Cobic de todas formas


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...
> 
> Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.




lo de "caro" es relativo

por ejemplo un Maserati o un Ferrari no es caro, tiene un precio muy elevado, pero para lo que te dan no es caro, lo que no puedes es comprarlo porque esta por encima de tus ingresos y posibles

por eso digo que las cosas caras son las sobrevaloradas, pero todo tiene un precio. Si con mis ingresos no llego, pues me olvido


----------



## Pepeprisas (27 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ y qué tal te va en la vida ?
> 
> a veces algunas personas presumen de tomar malas decisiones ! es para flipar



Que malas decisiones? Parece que eres uno de los que no para de mirar al suelo cuando sale a la calle


----------



## Guepardo (27 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo tengo tres teles de 75 pulgadas ¿ pasa algo ?



Si te lo pasas pipa viendo tele circo que te voy a contar jajajsj


----------



## Cathar (27 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Cada uno se gasta el dinero que gana honradamente con su trabajo como le sale de los cojones, que suficiente quita ya el Estado para no dar prácticamente nada a cambio. Faltaría más, a ver si vamos a ser unos comunistas de mierda nosotros también.
> 
> Hecha la declaración de descargo de responsabilidad, ahora lo que pienso de esos que gastan a lo tonto:
> 
> ...



El maestro en sus eternas enseñanzas....


----------



## etsai (27 Abr 2022)

La plaga de las autocaravanas.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La gente se mete en casas sin ningún tipo de pudor. A mi que ya me da vértigo la idea de deber 10.000€ no imagino deber 300.000, hay mucha gente asi y a 1 nómina de la indigencia, con razón luego en los trabajos la peña le lame el sable al jefe haga lo que haga con ellos



No entiendo el "deseo" de tener una vivienda en propiedad. Meterte en una jaula de ladrillos es anclarte de por vida a un sitio, y además endeudado. Parece que si no te endeudas es que no has madurado. 

Comprar vivienda debería ser con ahorro, a largo plazo y como colofón a una vida. Pero la gente si no se derroye cuanto antes le entra angustia....


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Abr 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Lo primero se llama viajar, y lo segundo tener un hobby. Entiendo que sea difícil de comprender cuando tu única 'afición' es hacer spam en burbuja



Puedes tener hobbies sin fundirte todo el ahorro del año en ellos XD.


----------



## Alguien random (27 Abr 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> No entiendo el "deseo" de tener una vivienda en propiedad. Meterte en una jaula de ladrillos es anclarte de por vida a un sitio, y además endeudado. Parece que si no te endeudas es que no has madurado.
> 
> Comprar vivienda debería ser con ahorro, a largo plazo y como colofón a una vida. Pero la gente si no se derroye cuanto antes le entra angustia....



Se me olvidaba que los que no compráis vivís en castillos de cristal. O debajo de un puente...


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Si te lo pasas pipa viendo tele circo que te voy a contar jajajsj



Veo sobre todo national geographic pero estas teles se pueden conectar a internet y también para uso personal con mis grabaciones de vídeo y otros usos profesionales


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> 5 años eran 60 meses la última vez que eché le cuenta.
> 
> La pareja trabajadora no es para sumar sus ingresos, es para compartir los gastos y ser más eficientes. Pagas 1/2 de alquiler o hipoteca, pagas lo mismo de calefacción entre dos, etc.
> 
> Ni tengo zulo por haber heredado, ni era casapapi con esa edad. Ganando 30-40k al año se puede ahorrar perfectamente 50k en 5-6 años. Te lo repito todas las veces que quieras. Y viviendo en Madrid. Sólo tienes que olvidarte de gastos estúpidos y de vivir en el puto centro.



60 meses son "unos meses"?
Entonces 600 meses tambien son unos meses?
Que floja la peña que por no ajustarse unos meses (60000 meses) luego no pueden vivir mas desahogados...jajajaj.
Vivir en la miseria currando cuando eres joven y tienes salud y vitalidad para "vivir mas desahogadamente cuando seas un anciano derroido, con suerte. Un plan perfecto, sin fisuras... y vas dando consejos por ahí, rockefeller¡¡


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Que malas decisiones? Parece que eres uno de los que no para de mirar al suelo cuando sale a la calle



Yo suelo aceptar consejos sobre todo de la gente que le va bien.

Pero para mí es imprescindible que primero de me demuestren que a ellos les ha funcionado


----------



## etsai (27 Abr 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> yo conocí a una que ganaba 800€/mes y salia vestida a la calle como si fuese la paris hilton con ropa y complementos por valor de varios miles de euros
> un año entero de sueldo para vestirse
> Lo que no se es quien la mantenía mientras se fundía todo el sueldo cada mes en sus trapos



Pe 
U
Te
A


----------



## Xinforio (27 Abr 2022)

Hay muchos.

Lo de caro o barato dependerá de la calidad y utilidad de ese bien o servicio. Por ejemplo un buen abrigo dura varias temporadas si es de buena calidad y, aunque tenga un precio de compra alto en comparación con otros de mierda, al final su calidad y utilidad hacen que no sea caro dividiéndolo por su vida útil. Tanto esto como muchas otras cosas.

A mi me parece gasto caro y superfluo algo que no aporte una mejora significativa a tu vida:
-Tecnología de última generación para sacarle un rendimiento del 20% de sus capacidades, sólo por el hecho de: es que mola, es muy cuqui, es una pasada, queda muy bien en instagram, siempre he querido tenerlo....

-Vehículos para tenerlos sin usar o usar por debajo de su utilidad: todo terreno para ir a comprar el pan o para llevar a los niños al cole, deportivo para tenerlo aparcado a la puerta de casa usándolo un rato cada 15 días, gran berlina para hacer 1 viaje de más de 400km al año....moto para no sacarla de casa.

También considero superfluos aquellos gastos impulsivos y que no reportan más que una satisfacción efímera e instantánea. Aquellas compras que se hacen sin necesidad y simplemente "porque me apetecía", "porque yo lo valgo", "es que estaba tan rebajado...". Toda compra que, tras unos días de evaluación y análisis previos no tenga ya sentido es prescindible. Es decir, ves algo que te apetece comprar y, en vez de comprarlo, esperas, piensas, analizas y si al cabo de unos días sigues pensando en que eso lo sigues necesitando, pues cómpralo...si te has hasta olvidado de ello es que realmente no lo necesitabas.

Al final también depende del trabajo de cada uno y el sacrificio que suponga el ganar dinero. En el caso de este hilo, mileuristas es el título, independientemente del trabajo, es una cifra por hora de trabajo muy baja y todo lo que conlleva (coste de oportunidad de no poder hacer otras cosas, dependencia y falta de libertad, gestión emocional de tratar con compañeros y jefes, problemas, esfuerzo necesario, formación) hay que analizarlo y saber qué te cuesta realmente algo. Al final, tu trabajo es un dinero que obtienes por un tiempo de tu vida (si es un trabajo que requiere de formación pues a ese tiempo hay que sumarle el tiempo que te ha costado obtener esa formación). Por lo tanto hay que analizar las compras como tiempo de tu vida (hay una película muy ilustrativa sobre este concepto, "ON TIME", donde se paga con tiempo de vida....), así que habrá que evaluar si algo que compras merece la pena el tiempo que te ha costado ganar lo que vale.


----------



## ShellShock (27 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> 60 meses son "unos meses"?
> Entonces 600 meses tambien son unos meses?
> Que floja la peña que por no ajustarse unos meses (60000 meses) luego no pueden vivir mas desahogados...jajajaj.
> Vivir en la miseria currando cuando eres joven y tienes salud y vitalidad para "vivir mas desahogadamente cuando seas un anciano derroido, con suerte. Un plan perfecto, sin fisuras...



Vamos a ver, 5 años no son ninguna eternidad. Y tampoco te hace falta esperar a tener los 100k para invertirlos. Si cada año metes 10k-20k lo vas a notar desde el primero.

Te puedes quejar todo lo que quieras, pero si estás aquí perdiendo el tiempo en el foro y ganas más de 30k al año sin tener cargas familiares, si no ahorras es porque no quieres.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Abr 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Yo sin ir más lejos, no entiendo a mi hermano, mileurista (y gracias pues se quedó sin curro al incio de la pandemia), todos los domingos se va a comer al restaurante con la mujer y los dos hijos adolescentes, este último domingo fardeando de 24 euros por cabeza q se habían gastado, es decir casi 100 euracos.
> Luego, a fin de més le va a llorar a mi madre, q es pensionista, xq no tiene líquido y si paga con la tarjeta, luego cuando se lo cargan le dejan la cuenta en números rojos. Y así siempre.



¿A una nómina de la indigencia (o ni eso, ya en numeros rojos) y se va de restaurantes a gastar 100 euros cada finde?

Impresionante...


----------



## Xinforio (27 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Vamos a ver, 5 años no son ninguna eternidad. Y tampoco te hace falta esperar a tener los 100k para invertirlos. Si cada año metes 10k-20k lo vas a notar desde el primero.
> 
> Te puedes quejar todo lo que quieras, pero si estás aquí perdiendo el tiempo en el foro y ganas más de 30k al año sin tener cargas familiares, si no ahorras es porque no quieres.



Exacto.

Al final el ahorro es libertad, aunque la gente esté ciega con la satisfacción personal del gasto sin límite. Es libertad porque te permite estar al mando de tu vida, no tragar con aquello que no te apetezca/sea indignante/sea insultante. De esa manera puedes negociar un sueldo con autonomía y sin dependencias extremas, puedes dejar un trabajo SIN MIEDO, puedes afrontar un gasto inesperado SIN PROBLEMAS, puedes planificar tu futuro SIN DEPENDENCIAS. Esa libertad no la quieren para tí.

Las élites económicas y políticas quieren que no ahorres. Y quieren eso porque gastando mucho además de consumir mucho generas un hábito. Ese hábito hace que cada vez quieras gastar más y necesites de crédito para seguir el ritmo expansivo del gasto (porque quien se acostumbra a gastar mucho no mide la satisfacción de cada compra de la que hablaba antes en el anterior post) y ese crédito creciente necesita de una fuente de ingresos cada vez mayor, así que el pepito remero necesita trabajar más horas, más años....para pagar esas "cositas" que le apetecen.

Esta sociedad decadente y tendente a la autofagia y autodestrucción va de eso, de ser un esclavo toda la vida, de formar parte de un engranaje de cuyo movimiento sólo se benefician unos pocos viviendo la gran vida mientras la gran mayoría tan sólo ve las sombras en la caverna, si tiene suerte.


----------



## Ace Tone (27 Abr 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> No entiendo el "deseo" de tener una vivienda en propiedad. Meterte en una jaula de ladrillos es anclarte de por vida a un sitio, y además endeudado. Parece que si no te endeudas es que no has madurado.



Pero es que la propia familia te lo intenta meter a martillazos porque la gente ya tiene el coco comido para más gloria de los bancos; lo que le tuve que aguantar yo a mi madre cuando alquilé el piso no tiene nombre: que alquilar es tirar el dinero y es de tontos, que lo que interesa es comprar, que así el día de mañana no tendré nada propio, etc.

Además es muy fácil decir que compres, pero a no ser que seas funcionario, que no es el caso, y/o tengas el trabajo muy fijo no te conceden ninguna hipoteca y además ¿quién te avala?.


----------



## rulifu (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.
> 
> Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.
> 
> Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)



Es mejor tu vida miserable en la cueva comiendo latunes y doritos sin ver el sol


----------



## Doctor Nunca (27 Abr 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Pero es que la propia familia te lo intenta meter a martillazos, lo que le tuve que aguantar yo a mi madre cuando alquilé un piso no tiene nombre: que alquilar es tirar el dinero y es de tontos, que lo que interesa es comprar, que así el día de mañana no tendré nada propio, etc.
> 
> Es muy fácil decir que compres, pero a no ser que seas funcionario y tengas el trabajo muy fijo no te conceden la hipoteca, además ¿quién te avala?.



Y para alquilar otro tanto: nómina, fianza, aval, referencias, entrevista...para cualquier piso standart. 

Yo creo que es la mentalidad española: la propiedad en ladrillo es lo que marca la diferencia entre quién es clase media y quién no. Es la fuente primera de rentabilidad en un país sin industria y de servicios. Esto se metió a fuego con el capitalismo popular de finales de los 90-2000. La puta mentalidad de nuevo rico y de querer ser como el patrón

También la querencia de las charos por hombres con dinero y estatus hace que estos, por miedo a la soledad y a verse como viejos solitarios y locos, cedan ante sus parejas y compren su nidito de amor. Las mujeres los acaban dejando igual, y además encarcelados y con deudas.


----------



## Espeluznao (27 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Lo de las bicicletas caras es una realidad inquietante. Lo he incluido en mi mensaje antes de leer estos otros comentarios, así que está claro que esta es una tendencia de gasto inútil que se nos ha ido de las manos y se está imponiendo.



También han subido las bicis de precio. Esas Brompton plegables que se pusieron de moda antes valían 800 euros y ahora las venden a más de 1.500 euros en la tienda, y la gente por lo visto las sigue comprando.. serán gilipollas..


----------



## skan (27 Abr 2022)

Subnormales que se compran móviles de 1000€ para enviar whatsapps, hacer fotos chorras y sobre todo para fanfarronear.
A la vez que deben un montón de dinero.


----------



## Können (27 Abr 2022)

etsai dijo:


> La plaga de las autocaravanas.




Ooohhh yess. Aunque lo veo más de ricos.

Pillarse una camper o una furgo y camperizarla.... o algunos se pillan una California de 50k nueva, o mas barata de segunda mano...

Si pillas algo por 20k y sois cuatro pues amortizas en 5 años un gasto de 1000 euros por barba al año (que no es poco) en hoteles. Luego hay que añadir gasoil, seguros, mantenimientos, alquiler de plaza de parking si es necesario... ponle 7 años para amortizar.

No me dan los números comprando una autocaravana. Sin duda son otras vacaciones, más naturaleza, libertad, etc. Para eso necesitas tiempo, o eres profe o tienes tus 22-30 días según convenios del curro standard español.

Pero es que es mucho más caro. Con el dineral que dejas en la autocaravana (si la compras), tienes vacaciones en el caribe todos los años con la familia, durante una década. 

Si la alquilas te puede salir algo más apañado, supongo que es lo que la mayoría hace, alquilar la autocaravana.


----------



## Pepeprisas (27 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo suelo aceptar consejos sobre todo de la gente que le va bien.
> 
> Pero para mí es imprescindible que primero de me demuestren que a ellos les ha funcionado



A mi el móvil de 2018 me sobra, con eso te digo todo


----------



## Espeluznao (27 Abr 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Tener perros y gatos



Un gato es una inversión. El gato te enseña sobre la vida. El egoísmo del gato es el primer paso para comprender a esos seres llamados.. mujeres.


----------



## singladura (27 Abr 2022)

Es que da lo mismo. Lo primero que pillan porque es lo que se llama "gustos de rico". Con eso, quien primero accede a ese sector es el que se lo lleva. En 3 2 1... ya está. La pasta se funde como si estuviera en llamas


----------



## pegaso (27 Abr 2022)

Galvf dijo:


> Cremas para chochos más secos que un bacalao.



Lo ves en las putas que pagas?


Galvf dijo:


> Qué va, si hice voto de castidad; además ¿Es que no sabes leer anormal? Que soy muy agarrao y no me gasto un duro.



Muy agarrao? Eres un amargao.


----------



## biba ecuador (27 Abr 2022)

Yo soy el que tiene un aifon de 1.000€ pagado a plazos

El que compró el suv bicolor que le gustaba a mi domadora

El que compró una bici de titanio de 5.000€ y tiene 50 kms en el marcador

El que llama a cofidis para irse de vacaciones

El que hace ayuno intermitente y come insectos fritos

El que ha ido al taller de "pintate el toto"


----------



## Espeluznao (27 Abr 2022)

Können dijo:


> Ooohhh yess. Aunque lo veo más de ricos.
> 
> Pillarse una camper o una furgo y camperizarla.... o algunos se pillan una California de 50k nueva, o mas barata de segunda mano...
> 
> ...



En el extranjero la gente se pilla furgos viejas customizadas por 2.000 euros... y con eso tiran... no le veo el sentido a ir por ahí durmiendo en una caravana y gastarte 100k, como alguno que conozco, en comprar el vehículo y customizarlo. Para eso me voy a un hotel, y eso que los aborrezco con toda mi alma.


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Abr 2022)

yo lo que conozco es mucha gente que le sobra el sueldo íntegro para caprichos porque son casapapis o vivienda pagada y buen sueldo.


----------



## asiqué (27 Abr 2022)

pagar por fast food casi todos los dias mediante app, llamada o ir al telepicha.
"hay que pedir 15€ minimo y nos regalan el envio de la cena" = 300€ solo en cenas todo el mes entre semana.
Claro el sabado y domingo salen a comer y o cenar fuera + vino + gin tonic pijo…

Mi cena de hoy entre 1 y 2€ = ensalada y filete pollo


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Abr 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿En qué colegios exactamente están esos panchos? Nombre, dirección y foto. Porque n*o he visto jamás a nadie que no sea europeo blanco en un colegio de pago en este continente*. Pero nadie. Si me dices en EEUU pues sí, alguno habrá.



joder debes ser subnormal, o directamente pauperrima para tamaña chorrada


lo continente dice, ya no solo en hezpein que abundan, es que en uk o francia deben ser mayoría 

menuda retrasada mental la virgen


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pagar por fast food casi todos los dias mediante app, llamada o ir al telepicha.
> "hay que pedir 15€ minimo y nos regalan el envio de la cena" = 300€ solo en cenas todo el mes entre semana.
> Claro el sabado y domingo salen a comer y o cenar fuera + vino + gin tonic pijo…
> 
> Mi cena de hoy entre 1 y 2€ = ensalada y filete pollo



jjajajjajaja lo del retraso mental de algunas ofertas, como la que mencionas, da para hilo aparte


----------



## FCO (27 Abr 2022)

Casarse a todo trapo


----------



## singladura (27 Abr 2022)

A mi me da más tranquilidad consumir la gama más popular de todos los bienes porque es la que tiene más salida y así aseguras que el género tenga frescura y calidad. Quien tiene esa franja de mercado potente lleva buen cuidado de cagarla porque ahí esta su éxito. Es donde estan los ingresos masivos, las compras en cantidades industriales, el crecimiento de la empresa...

Huyo de lo sibarita que esconde profundos fraudes y también del cutrerio de los de la virgen de puño. Son extremos que son peligrosos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> A mi me da más tranquilidad consumir la gama más popular de todos los bienes porque es la que tiene más salida y así aseguras que el género tenga frescura y calidad
> 
> Huyo de lo sibarita que esconde profundos fraudes y también del cutrerio de los de la virgen de puño. Son extremos que son peligrosos



Esto que dices es importante por ejemplo en coches.

Yo tengo un VW normalito del 2004 y lo bueno es que hay y habrá repuestos durante décadas, porque comparte piezas con Audi, Seat y Skoda, hay un sinfín de unidades por ahí y cuando se acaben los respuestos originales habrá en desguaces casi de por vida.

De este modo puedo mantener mi automóvil sin comprar uno nuevo durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## singladura (27 Abr 2022)

Comprar lleva su tiempo y se intenta que no se convierta en una tortura. Ese es uno de los trucos para cagarla lo menos posible. En los caprichos hay un riesgo a sufrir timos. Esa franja de mercado esta llena de oportunistas que son mucho del "hit and run". Puede salir bien, puede salir mal... Pero te vale una pasta gansa que cuesta mucho de ganar. Es un maltrato al que se somete el individuo masoca.
Las emociones fuertes se pueden conseguir de manera económica o gratis. No es necesario vivir de manera denigrante económicamente soltando billetes como el tio sam hasta que se terminan y ya para disfrutar de la adrenalina


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Abr 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Comprar lleva su tiempo y se intenta que no se convierta en una tortura. Ese es uno de los trucos para cagarla lo menos posible. En los caprichos hay un riesgo a sufrir timos. Esa franja de mercado esta llena de oportunistas que son mucho del "hit and run". Puede salir bien, puede salir mal... Pero te vale una pasta gansa que cuesta mucho de ganar. Es un maltrato al que se somete el individuo masoca.
> Las emociones fuertes se pueden conseguir de manera económica o gratis. No es necesario vivir de manera denigrante económicamente soltando billetes como el tio sam hasta que se terminan y ya para disfrutar de la adrenalina



No he entendido nada.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (27 Abr 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.
> 
> Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.
> 
> Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)



Pagar impuestos


----------



## Despotricador (27 Abr 2022)

Tatuajes, comprar un perro, hacer de valla publicitaria pagando, pagar mierda a precio de oro que sirve un mozo en bicicleta, el gimnasio acompañado de patinete, pagar por ver la tele, el abono del fumbol...


----------



## algala (27 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Se llama ahorro e inversión, gilipollas. Si consigues tener unos 50-100k € invertidos que te generen unos 5000 al año y aprendes a contener tus gastos, ya no tendrás que estar toda la vida pensando en no llegar a fin de mes.
> 
> Esa mentalidad de mierda es la que os pierde. Que os creéis que todo es fiesta y jolgorio y que invertir es ser "el lobo de Wall Street".



Jejejejeej o tienes 15 años o eres un perdedor. Me acabo de comprar un chalet y 100.000€ es lo que me voy a gastar en reformarlo a mi gusto, y eso que no quiero gastar mucho. Panda de perdedores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> A mi el móvil de 2018 me sobra, con eso te digo todo



con esa simple frase ya indicas que no te va muy bien


----------



## alfamadrid (27 Abr 2022)

Movistar tv con paquete fútbol


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Abr 2022)

Uf, tendría para escribir un libro.

-Se de alguien que no es ni mileurista, es quinientoseurista.
Ahora mismo ni puede rebajar la factura del móvil porque tiene Vodafone con compromiso de permanencia ¿por qué? porque en vez de esperar a tener el dinero y comprar un móvil va cambiando de móvil a capricho(aún funcionaban) , y además de lo poco o mucho que pagó por ellos, ahora toca estar "casado" con la compañía. Y claro, yo la de los móviles de menos de 100 euros (son famosos mis hilos en el foro preguntado por eso y llamándome la gente tacaña) acabo dejándole dinero para pagar facturas de teléfono, luz, esto y lo otro.

-Tener contratada una potencia de luz como si tuvieran encendidos a la vez todos los electrodomésticos, porque oye, eso de tener cuidado de turnar un poco lo que enciendes de mucha potencia es muy estresante (que no pido que lo dejen a 1000W, pero digo yo que no hace falta usar a la vez la plancha profesional+horno+placa inducción+lavadora, etc...).

-Estar en paro e ir a un estilista para "aprender a venderse mejor, tener mejor aspecto, potenciar mis puntos fuertes y ocultar defectos" que incluso estaba en otra ciudad y tuvo que pagar viaje y hotel. (Es una persona rica atrapada en un cuerpo de pobre, así que debió de ver en tv a esos estilistas y allá que fue)
También fue a un curso vendehumos de esos de coaching que le metió en la cabeza eso de hacerse emprendedor aunque seas pobre, el gran negocio que es meterse en un pedazo de préstamo para un "negocio" con el que claramente no lo vas a amortizar, etc...Las cuentas de la lechera.

-Usar cremas especialísimas de esas caras para pieles megasensibles y encima no terminar el bote porque se cansa. Yo heredo los restos de esas cremas, ahora mismo tengo casi medio bote de crema corporal sin caducar ni nada, simplemente se cansó o no se qué.

-Estropearse el coche con 100.000 kms y con muchas cosas cambiadas y por no gastar 700 euros en repararlo comprar otro más viejo de 1.800 euros con la chapa mucho más jodida, más pequeño, etc...y en la primera ITV ni pasó por los humos. No pudo comprarse uno nuevo como otras veces porque tiene tantos créditos que no le dan ya ni uno más. (Tuvo un coche nuevo del que se cansó justo al terminar de pagarlo, 5 años). 

-Pagar a albañiles para que te hagan un vestidor en la habitación, luego pagar para que lo quiten porque te cansaste de él...y así con todo.
-Pagar una obra para cambiar los azulejos de la cocina y darte cuenta después de que el color oscuro en una cocina que da un patio interior no es buena idea por muy de moda que esté ese color. Ahora los quiere blancos (por la claridad y porque ahora sí se lleva el blanco)


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Eso son 4 duros mal contaos. Peor es gente que conozco que tiene MoviStar Plus con todos los canales, deportes y nosequé otras mierdas más y se deja más de 100 boniatos al mes. Y luego se quejan de lo lenta que es la sanidad pública, les dices que tienen seguros privados por menos de 80 al mes y dicen que "huy no, que es muy caro".



¿Cuántos "4 duros" pagas tú habitualmente por mierda pura?


----------



## ShellShock (27 Abr 2022)

algala dijo:


> Jejejejeej o tienes 15 años o eres un perdedor. Me acabo de comprar un chalet y 100.000€ es lo que me voy a gastar en reformarlo a mi gusto, y eso que no quiero gastar mucho. Panda de perdedores.



Jajajajaj, chalet y piso ya tengo, chavalote.


----------



## superloki (27 Abr 2022)

Podría escribir un ladrillo de esos que al final no se puede leer nadie sobre gente que gasta más de lo que gana. Sobre todo lo he visto con el tema de los iPhone en un anterior curro. Había una obsesión por tener el último iPhone, y algunos de los enganchados pasaban muy poco de los mil euros. Tenían que pedir adelantos o créditos para comprarse el móvil el mismo día que salía. Lo explicaban diciendo que era un tema cultural y emocional, como el que le gusta el flamenco o tiene devoción por una santo durante la Semana Santa.

Otro caso era un amigo de juventud que era ebanista y durante la burbuja ganaba un montón de pasta. No bajaba de los tres mil euros, pero el problema era que le quemaba en los bolsillos. Aparte de irse de fiesta al menos 4 días a la semana y a sitios caros, siempre estaba comprando coches y motos que cambiaba en menos de un año. Llegó a comprarse una pequeña embarcación para los puentes y vacaciones. Por si fuera poco se compró un chalet empeñándose más aun. También es cierto que se casó y la mujer también trabajaba.

Cuando estalló la burbuja todo se fue al carajo y se vio con deudas y problemas para afrontar los pagos. Hace mucho que no se nada de el, pero lo dejó con la mujer y según me dijeron tuvo que venderlo todo para ir pagando deudas. Por si fuera poco, las continuas fiestas le dejaron un problema con el alcohol del cual no se si se habrá recuperado. Con toda la pasta que tuvo que ganar, se lo podía haber montado muy bien, pero si ganaba 3000 euros, se gastaba 4000....


----------



## Gusman (28 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Jajajajaj, chalet y piso ya tengo, chavalote.



Pues tienes toda la pinta de lumpen muerto de hambre, de barrio multi y familia desestructurada que te maltrataba.


----------



## ShellShock (28 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues tienes toda la pinta de lumpen muerto de hambre, de barrio multi y familia desestructurada que te maltrataba.



Tus complejos y la envidia te corroen, fracasadete. No seas ridículo, precisamente tú das esa impresión con tu falta de cultura fianciera. El que no sabe ahorrar e invertir está condenado a ser siempre esclavo.

Venga, sigue remando y ni se te ocurra pensar en intentar salir de la rueda de hamster, esclavo. El interés compuesto es facha y tal.


----------



## javac (28 Abr 2022)

Lotería y apuestas


----------



## Gusman (28 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Tus complejos y la envidia te corroen, fracasadete. No seas ridículo, precisamente tú das esa impresión con tu falta de cultura fianciera. El que no sabe ahorrar e invertir está condenado a ser siempre esclavo.
> 
> Venga, sigue remando y ni se te ocurra pensar en intentar salir de la rueda de hamster, esclavo. El interés compuesto es facha y tal.



Me da a mi que el que rema a diario eres tu. Y si con 5000 euros al año ya te sientes aliviado te has retratado de la miseria en la que vives y lo miserable que eres.


----------



## ShellShock (28 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Me da a mi que el que rema a diario eres tu. Y si con 5000 euros al año ya te sientes aliviado te has retratado de la miseria en la que vives y lo miserable que eres.



¿No te cansas de decir subnormaladas? Los 5000 al año que te van a rendir esos 50-100k ahorrados se van a ir acumulando año tras año, generando más intereses. Eso suponiendo que llegado a ese punto dejases de ahorrar e invertir, que no sería lo normal. Si sigues ahorrando crecerán todavía más rápido.

Yo empecé así. Ya tengo bastante más, pero sigo ahorrando e invirtiendo y ya no me tengo que privar de nada. ¿Pero sabes qué? que el haber sido espartano y razonable con el gasto te libera de esa necesidad compulsiva de gastar a lo tonto, y dejas de despilfarrar para estar feliz. Y lo más importante es que si en el curro me tocan los cojones, puedo mandar al jefe a tomar por culo al instante y mantener mi nivel de vida durante años hasta encontrar otro trabajo. ¿Puedes tú hacer eso?

Es que no entiendes nada, tontolaba. Deja ya de dar por culo y de meter ideas estúpidas en las cabezas de los que sí quieren salir del hoyo y están leyendo este hilo. Que pareces un puto rojo de mierda, joder.


----------



## superloki (28 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Yo empecé así. Ya tengo bastante más, pero sigo ahorrando e invirtiendo y ya no me tengo que privar de nada. ¿Pero sabes qué? que el haber sido espartano y razonable con el gasto te libera de esa necesidad compulsiva de gastar a lo tonto, y dejas de despilfarrar para estar feliz. Y lo más importante es que si en el curro me tocan los cojones, puedo mandar al jefe a tomar por culo al instante y mantener mi nivel de vida durante años hasta encontrar otro trabajo. ¿Puedes tú hacer eso?



Sería interesante que hicieras un desglose por encima sobre como sueles invertir ese dinero que comentas. Tal como están ahora las cosas, acojona un poco meter dinero en lo que antes funcionaba más o menos bien...


----------



## Gusman (28 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> ¿No te cansas de decir subnormaladas? Los 5000 al año que te van a rendir esos 50-100k ahorrados se van a ir acumulando año tras año, generando más intereses. Eso suponiendo que llegado a ese punto dejases de ahorrar e invertir, que no sería lo normal. Si sigues ahorrando crecerán todavía más rápido.
> 
> Yo empecé así. Ya tengo bastante más, pero sigo ahorrando e invirtiendo y ya no me tengo que privar de nada. ¿Pero sabes qué? que el haber sido espartano y razonable con el gasto te libera de esa necesidad compulsiva de gastar a lo tonto, y dejas de despilfarrar para estar feliz. Y lo más importante es que si en el curro me tocan los cojones, puedo mandar al jefe a tomar por culo al instante y mantener mi nivel de vida durante años hasta encontrar otro trabajo. ¿Puedes tú hacer eso?
> 
> Es que no entiendes nada, tontolaba. Deja ya de dar por culo y de meter ideas estúpidas en las cabezas de los que sí quieren salir del hoyo y están leyendo este hilo. Que pareces un puto rojo de mierda, joder.



Si puedo hacerlo la verdad. Y de hecho me quedan meses para irme a vivir a mi finca de 20 hectareas. Sabes lo que es una hectarea? O te quedaste en tu zulo de 70m?
Me da que el que va a seguir remando hasta ser viejo y darse cuenta que ha malgastado su vida eres tu. Ahi te quedas con tu interes compuesto hasta que te descompongas...
Chao.


----------



## Gusman (28 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Sería interesante que hicieras un desglose por encima sobre como sueles invertir ese dinero que comentas. Tal como están ahora las cosas, acojona un poco meter dinero en lo que antes funcionaba más o menos bien...



No lo va hacer porque solo vende humo...


----------



## ShellShock (28 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Sería interesante que hicieras un desglose por encima sobre como sueles invertir ese dinero que comentas. Tal como están ahora las cosas, acojona un poco meter dinero en lo que antes funcionaba más o menos bien...



En algún hilo en el subforo de inversiones he puesto algo ya en el pasado. Mejor que mires allí.

De todas formas tampoco se puede hacer magia. Este año no está siendo especialmente bueno y más o menos estoy igual que lo empecé. En líneas generales tengo un 80-85% en ETF y plan de pensiones que replican el S&P500 y el resto varía un poco, pero en general en tecnológicas potentes que por mi trabajo sé que funcionan bien y algo en Bitcoin. En el pasado tuve en empresas españolas, pero me llevé todo fuera el día que Viruelo ganó las elecciones.

Por supuesto puede haber años malos y se puede perder, pero en general y a la larga la cosa evoluciona como se supone que va la economía mundial, para arriba poco a poco. Como es dinero ahorrado que me puedo permitir perder, tampoco me quita el sueño.

No soy gran experto en inversión ni mucho menos. Pero sí que sé la importancia que tienen el ahorro y la inversión para mejorar tu nivel de vida. Lo que quieren tus enemigos es precisamente que estés a una nómina de la indigencia y seas un buen esclavo sumiso.


----------



## ShellShock (28 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Si puedo hacerlo la verdad. Y de hecho me quedan meses para irme a vivir a mi finca de 20 hectareas. Sabes lo que es una hectarea? O te quedaste en tu zulo de 70m?
> Me da que el que va a seguir remando hasta ser viejo y darse cuenta que ha malgastado su vida eres tu. Ahi te quedas con tu interes compuesto hasta que te descompongas...
> Chao.



Jajajaja, pero qué subnormal eres. Venga, vete a tu finca de 20ha mientras recomiendas a los que nos leen que despilfarren su dinero y vivan al día.

Una de dos, o eres un retrasado acomplejado y fantasioso, o eres un pedazo de hijo de puta.


----------



## Gusman (28 Abr 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Jajajaja, pero qué subnormal eres. Venga, vete a tu finca de 20ha mientras recomiendas a los que nos leen que despilfarren su dinero y vivan al día.
> 
> Una de dos, o eres un retrasado acomplejado y fantasioso, o eres un pedazo de hijo de puta.



No he recomendado despilfarrar pero si vivir y disfrutar, cosa que tu no sabes ni aunque tuvieras dinero. Vida solo hay una y la juventud es un rato.

Sigue viviendo miserablemente en tu paco zulo y a dormir que mañana seguro madrugas para remar. Chao.


----------



## ShellShock (28 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No he recomendado despilfarrar pero si vivir y disfrutar, cosa que tu no sabes ni aunque tuvieras dinero. Vida solo hay una y la juventud es un rato.
> 
> Sigue viviendo miserablemente en tu paco zulo y a dormir que mañana seguro madrugas para remar. Chao.



Está claro que no entiendes nada. ¿Quién dice que no haya que disfrutar la vida? Lo que no te va a hacer disfrutar la vida es tener un aifon de 1400€ en el bolsillo ni 6 coches que coges 30 minutos al mes cada uno si llega.

Valiente payaso estás hecho.


----------



## koul (28 Abr 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> El típico hilo de burbuja para intentar sacarse la polla e intentar vender que ellos saben gestionar su dinero mucho mejor que los demás. En serio, sacaos la cabeza del puto culo y disfrutad la vida sin creeros más listos que los demás.



El foro está lleno de derechuzos. Una característica habitual de este tipo de personajes es el narcisismo.


----------



## cthulhu (28 Abr 2022)

La vida es demasiado corta para vivirla como un miserable.
Parece que no os dais cuenta del mundo en el que vivimos y hacia donde va.

El que se ha gastado su dinero en ponerle tetas de silicona a la Yenny, el SUV to chulo, las semanas de esquí y las vacaciones en Punta Cana, el aifon, las juergas, la ropa molona y lo que le ha salido de los huevos sin cortarse dentro de sus posibilidades, pues eso que ha disfrutado y se ha metido pal cuerpo. Ha vivido y que le quiten lo bailao.

Los lonchafinistas que viven como miserables mirando el céntimo amasando unos ahorros en el banco para el mañana, la habéis cagado. No va a haber un mañana como el que imagináis y el dinero no va a tener valor más que para quitároslo.

Desde que empezó el circo de la plandemia vuestros ahorros se han depreciado un 30% y van a acabar comidos por la inflación y por la quita que os va a meter el estado cuando la cosa se ponga chunga. No tenéis nada en realidad y habéis perdido años de disfrutar y eso no vuelve.

No quiero decir que haya que estar a una nómina de la indigencia, pero vivid la vida y daros un capricho si os apetece, cojones!


----------



## koul (28 Abr 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Lo peor de esto es que esta peña hiperdespilfarradora cuando se gastan todo, quieren lo de los demás. Son el grueso de las filas sociatocomunistas y un verdadero problema para que podamos vivir en paz sin ser expoliados.



El postureo y el aparentar son características típicas de la derecha.


----------



## FatalFary (28 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Cuántos "4 duros" pagas tú habitualmente por mierda pura?



Yo no pago nada por mierda pura, de hecho cancelé mi suscripción a Netflix hace ya años, en cuanto empezó a ser bazofia infumable. Pero proporcionalmente es peor mierda pura a 100 € que a 12 € o lo que cueste ahora.


----------



## Dan Daly (28 Abr 2022)

pentax821 dijo:


> Tener perros y otros bichos que generan gastos brutales



Joder, cuatro páginas se ha tardado en decirse.
Conozco gente al borde la miseria (sueldos de mierda, viviendo de la pensión de la madre, etc.) que no se cortan en gastarse un día cientos de euros en una limpieza de dientes del perro, y no digamos ya miles de euros en operaciones y demás.
Mi aportacion: cuarentónas que se gastan pastónes en ponerse tetas o arreglarse la nariz, teniendo que pedir prestado o endeudarse.


----------



## alfamadrid (28 Abr 2022)

Comprar perros de 650 euros y tratarlos como hijos


----------



## Gusman (28 Abr 2022)

Desayunar en el bar todos los días por que es que no les da tiempo a desayunar en casa.


----------



## superloki (28 Abr 2022)

Muy buen hilo, con opiniones muy diferentes sobre gastar el dinero. Lo curioso es que en este caso nadie está equivocado, o por lo menos no del todo. El dinero está para gastarlo y disfrutar de las cosas que nos puede proporcionar. Esa es su finalidad y creo que todo el mundo está de acuerdo en eso. Si tienes dinero y te lo quieres gastar en chorradas, pues me parece bien si realmente ha merecido la pena. En esta vida venimos de paso y no sabemos si cualquier día el destino decidirá que ya no pertenecemos a este mundo. Permitirse caprichos es una de las cosas que nos llevaremos a la tumba, al menos en forma de recuerdos.

Dicho esto, nadie quiere quedarse sin dinero y pasar apuros financieros. La clave es no tener NUNCA DEUDAS y siempre tener un colchón de dinero para emergencias. Teniendo eso cubierto, lo demás ya depende de cada uno y de lo conservador que sea. El que se gasta más de lo que tiene y le da igual deber dinero y estar siempre al borde de la quiebra, o es tonto o demasiado listo (y no listo de los buenos).

El problema es que no sabemos cuando la vamos a palmar. Puede ser mañana mismo o dentro de un mes por cuarenta motivos diferentes. Sin embargo, tenemos que hacer caso de las estadísticas que nos dicen que la mayoría llegará a una edad avanzada. Todos conocemos alguien que ha muerto de accidente o enfermedad, pero ocurre muy de vez en cuando y la gente sigue viviendo y envejeciendo. Por eso debemos contar con que el dinero nos tiene que durar y gestionarlo de forma adecuada. Quedarse sin nada de joven es una putada, pero no tener nada a ciertas edades puede ser un marrón de cojones.

Hay que permitirse caprichos mientras se pueda disfrutar de ellos, eso está claro. Sin embargo, siempre hay que evitar estar en números rojos o no poder afrontar imprevistos. ¿Quieres gastar más dinero para caprichos, viajes, fiestas o lo que sea? Pues busca el modo de generar más dinero para hacerlo, y procura no tocar lo ahorrado o invertido.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (28 Abr 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> yo conocí a una que ganaba 800€/mes y salia vestida a la calle como si fuese la paris hilton con ropa y complementos por valor de varios miles de euros
> un año entero de sueldo para vestirse
> Lo que no se es quien la mantenía mientras se fundía todo el sueldo cada mes en sus trapos



Se agradecerían teorías de donde sacaba la pasta...


----------



## Guepardo (28 Abr 2022)

Os digo una cosa, mejor perro que casarte jajaja el perro te hace hacer ejercicio, sacarlo, te da amor indicional, defensa, compañía, juego,… no lo veo un gasto si tiene un perro y te obliga a salir ya hacer deporte y no encuevarte otra cosa es los perros de postureo que no hacen nada.

Un buen perro te hace coger sol en la cara, recomiendo un perro antes de que antidepresivos. Si es un perro de raza peligrosa mejor PPP


----------



## Guepardo (28 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Muy buen hilo, con opiniones muy diferentes sobre gastar el dinero. Lo curioso es que en este caso nadie está equivocado, o por lo menos no del todo. El dinero está para gastarlo y disfrutar de las cosas que nos puede proporcionar. Esa es su finalidad y creo que todo el mundo está de acuerdo en eso. Si tienes dinero y te lo quieres gastar en chorradas, pues me parece bien si realmente ha merecido la pena. En esta vida venimos de paso y no sabemos si cualquier día el destino decidirá que ya no pertenecemos a este mundo. Permitirse caprichos es una de las cosas que nos llevaremos a la tumba, al menos en forma de recuerdos.
> 
> Dicho esto, nadie quiere quedarse sin dinero y pasar apuros financieros. La clave es no tener NUNCA DEUDAS y siempre tener un colchón de dinero para emergencias. Teniendo eso cubierto, lo demás ya depende de cada uno y de lo conservador que sea. El que se gasta más de lo que tiene y le da igual deber dinero y estar siempre al borde de la quiebra, o es tonto o demasiado listo (y no listo de los buenos).
> 
> ...



El problema de los caprichos como el aifone es que haces más rico al tipo ceo de apple y su marido mientras tú te haces más pobre…. tu capricho es la riqueza de otros.

Hay que saber ahorrar para tu bienestar y futuro, tu casa, y tenerlo todo atado, luego cuando estés jodido el tipo ese de aple estará por ahí con su marido en hotel de 1000€ noche gracias a tu antojo.

SE TU ESE TIPO, ahorra y compra tu bienestar no el de los demás con consumo absurdo.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Abr 2022)

koul dijo:


> El foro está lleno de derechuzos. Una característica habitual de este tipo de personajes es el narcisismo.





koul dijo:


> El postureo y el aparentar son características típicas de la derecha.



No falta el rojo subnormal en cada hilo


----------



## DEEP (28 Abr 2022)

Para los que recomendais vivir la vida os digo que todo depende del esfuerzo que supone ganar dinero, no es lo mismo gastar 1000€ en un móvil para alguien que gana 4000 sin mucho esfuerzo que para alguien que gana 800 al mes.
Yo en lo privado gano lo mismo que un familiar funcionario y la perspectiva de fundir dinero la tenemos muy diferente.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Abr 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Gracias a esas personas el capitalismo funciona



El capitalismo es ahorro, no consumo y endeudamiento.

Subnormal.


----------



## piensaflexible (28 Abr 2022)

En lo que más gasta es en la vivienda, ningún mileurista debería vivir en una casa de más de 75.000 euros solo, o 150.000 entre dos, y nunca más de 17.000 euros en un coche, euros arriba y abajo y esa es la realidad.
Con ese sentido común las cosas no hubieran subido como locas porque se hubiera visto la realidad, que somos pobres y que un mileurista no es carne de BMW.
De iPhones o tonterías de hasta 1000 euros que se gaste lo que quiera ahí no me meto, que no le van a sacar de pobre.


----------



## koul (28 Abr 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No falta el rojo subnormal en cada hilo



@Charo afgana Lo que he dicho es correcto. Si te molesta te jodes.
También son evidentes tus ansias totalitarias, normalmente es debido a un intento de compensar el pequeño tamaño de las gónadas. Te compadezco, mamarracho.
Edit: eres una maricona cobarde.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Abr 2022)

koul dijo:


> Lo que he dicho es correcto. Si te molesta te jodes.
> También son evidentes tus ansias totalitarias, normalmente es debido a un intento de compensar el pequeño tamaño de las gónadas. Te compadezco, mamarracho.



Al ignore, rojo subnormal


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Abr 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> En lo que más gasta es en la vivienda, ningún mileurista debería vivir en una casa de más de 75.000 euros solo, o 150.000 entre dos, y nunca más de 17.000 euros en un coche, euros arriba y abajo y esa es la realidad.
> Con ese sentido común las cosas no hubieran subido como locas porque se hubiera visto la realidad, que somos pobres y que un mileurista no es carne de BMW.
> De iPhones o tonterías de hasta 1000 euros que se gaste lo que quiera ahí no me meto, que no le van a sacar de pobre.



Eso es lo que yo decia, que cosas de menos de 1.000 euros no influye demasiado, mientras sea algo puntual claro, puedes encapricharte de un objeto/bien/servicio de 1000 euros cada dos o tres años, pero si te encaprichas de 10 objetos/bienes/servicios de 1.000 euros al año, estas jodido XD.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (29 Abr 2022)

El dinero sirve para no tener que preocuparse por él. 

Si ganas mucho y te lo gastas en tonterías seguirás estresado por si un día te falta por un imprevisto.

Por lo tanto no habrá cumplido su cometido.

Yo tengo por costumbre cubrir lo básico de mi familia y luego si gasto 100€ en tonterías que sea porque meto 200€ al mismo tiempo como ahorro en algún lugar.

Si no tengo esos 300 no gasto esos 100 en tonterías.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Coviban (29 Abr 2022)

Irse a punta cana.


----------



## Coviban (29 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El capitalismo es ahorro, no consumo y endeudamiento.
> 
> Subnormal.



Ahorro e inversión


----------



## lacuentaatras (29 Abr 2022)

yo no tengo memoria de haberme comprado ningún teléfono movil....El primero me lo regalaron.....Le "mendigue" uno de los buenos a un colega con buen cargo en una de esas telefonicas....heredados....desechados....de todo, menos soltar la pasta para aparato tal futil....


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 May 2022)

Toda la chavalada gastando la paguita de mamá en Betfair

Gente comprando zulos SOBRE PLANO jajajaj o por fotos, sin ver la casa

Brooootal


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 May 2022)

Mi primo se ha construido un edificio en cooperativa con unos hamijos y ahora dice que le resulta pequeño una vez dentro...


----------



## Txomin Norris (8 May 2022)

La fiebre de las motos. Últimamente ha enganchado a muchos posturear presumiendo de haber llegado a algún lugar con un cacharro con 20 años que ha comprado por el doble de lo que costaba hace 12 cuando no se dejan el 30% del sueldo durante 10 años + generosa entrada en el último modelo con el que se juegan la vida cada sábado y domingo a 2 € el litro. Por si fuera poco hay un tremendo mercado de "chuches" muy eficiente en el exprimido de insensatos.
Bueno, y lo de las bicis no tiene nombre: 3 tubos soldados a razón de 4000€  y un mercado de gadgets infinito. Lo que pasa es que este último hobby, al menos en mi entorno está enganchando a un nivel adquisitivo un poco más alto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Desayunar en el bar todos los días por que es que no les da tiempo a desayunar en casa.



Ja, ja, se de una inmigrante mulata que siempre se quejaba de que no le llegaba para nada, todo el día en servicios sociales pidiendo Y RECIBIENDO ayudas, tenía beca comedor el niño, etc... y la muy imbécil por las mañanas llevaba el niño sin desayunar y se paraban en un bar a medio camino para desayunar allí. Encima pedía por ejemplo batido y tortilla , el niño daba dos sorbos y dos mordiscos y dejaba el resto. Un puto derroche lo de la tía esa. Y si veías la nevera...todo lleno con las mismas pijadas que mis vecinas gitanas las que atiborran de mierdas a sus niños, esos que "no tienen pa comé".
Cuando me tocó a mí cuidar a ese niño, se le acabaron las tonterías, salía desayunado de casa y punto, ni bares ni hostias.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ja, ja, se de una inmigrante mulata que siempre se quejaba de que no le llegaba para nada, todo el día en servicios sociales pidiendo Y RECIBIENDO ayudas, tenía beca comedor el niño, etc... y la muy imbécil por las mañanas llevaba el niño sin desayunar y se paraban en un bar a medio camino para desayunar allí. Encima pedía por ejemplo batido y tortilla , el niño daba dos sorbos y dos mordiscos y dejaba el resto. Un puto derroche lo de la tía esa. Y si veías la nevera...todo lleno con las mismas pijadas que mis vecinas gitanas las que atiborran de mierdas a sus niños, esos que "no tienen pa comé".
> Cuando me tocó a mí cuidar a ese niño, se le acabaron las tonterías, salía desayunado de casa y punto, ni bares ni hostias.



Bien hecho shurmano


----------



## Louis Renault (8 May 2022)

Autocaravanas que compran a precio de cojón de obispo para posturear de sus contadas tres salidas al año.
En 5 años, el verdadero aficionado con tiempo y dinero va a encontrar chollos casi nuevos, que sus dueños no pueden mantener.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 May 2022)

Otra: alguien a quien le di 500 euros el mes pasado y 400 este mes, hoy va y me dice que le gustaría cambiar el capó de su coche y reparar abollones(lo compró ya con ellos de segunda mano). "En la ITV lo anotaron como defecto leve" , dice.
Si hace reparaciones estéticas a su coche mientras yo ni me molesto en quitar los rayones que me hicieron los jaaais, cuando me pida más dinero le voy a echar en cara lo del coche.
Y dice que con comprar solo el capó vale, que por 60 euros los venden de segunda mano.¿Y la mano de obra?
Yo apuesto a que será otra tintada o se notará diferente y luego querrá pintarlo para igualarlo. Y claro, cuando llegue una factura , esto o lo otro, no tendrá dinero.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bien hecho shurmano



No fue lo único en lo que cambié a ese malcriado, salvaje y futuro delincuente. 
Quedó el niño como nuevo, parecía otro. Pasó de agredirme a ponerme hojas para "curarme" la herida. 
Su impresentable madre imagina cómo sería que le quitaron la custodia una temporada los servicios sociales.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 May 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Lo de las bicicletas caras es una realidad inquietante. Lo he incluido en mi mensaje antes de leer estos otros comentarios, así que está claro que esta es una tendencia de gasto inútil que se nos ha ido de las manos y se está imponiendo.



Y encima con las que roban.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Otra: alguien a quien le di 500 euros el mes pasado y 400 este mes, hoy va y me dice que le gustaría cambiar el capó de su coche y reparar abollones(lo compró ya con ellos de segunda mano). "En la ITV lo anotaron como defecto leve" , dice.
> Si hace reparaciones estéticas a su coche mientras yo ni me molesto en quitar los rayones que me hicieron los jaaais, cuando me pida más dinero le voy a echar en cara lo del coche.



Le prestarás 300€ el mes que viene, y lo sabes.

Para mi los golpes del coche son un activo, cada vez que me vuelven a dar en el mismo sitio que no he arreglado nunca recolecto unos eurillos. Tengo prácticamente todas las piezas del coche con abolladuras. Tiene 13 años, ya le he cambiado la transmisión, ya le he ajustado el motor…lo que haga falta, pero una abolladura nunca.
Una vez me arregló una un subalterno con un martillo de madera, quedó como martelinado, como las ollas de cobre.

mi telefono es un iPhone SE reconstruido que me costó menos de 200€ hace 5 años
La poca Ropa que compro me la suelo comprar en tiendas de saldo de los estados sin impuestos a la venta de EEUU cuando voy. Me acabo de comprar un polo con factor de protección solar 50 de la marca que sacó el golfista jack niclaus
por 12 dólares. También compré medias, zapas y carzoncillos, que es lo que gasto básicamente.


¿En qué desperdicia la gente de mi alrededor? En hoteles innecesariamente caros, en ropa de marca, en moda, en bolsos para ellas, en coches…algunos en casinos sintiéndose james bond, en relojes, estilográficas, vestir de marca a bebés, seguros médicos ridículamente caros.

Yo no voy a médicos, luego si eso me pasan el nombre de las medicinas y ya las pillo yo donde me dejen comprarlas sin receta. voy con mi Casio calculadora de plástico hasta a las bodas, etc.


----------



## El Tirador (29 Oct 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Se llama ahorro e inversión, gilipollas. Si consigues tener unos 50-100k € invertidos que te generen unos 5000 al año y aprendes a contener tus gastos, ya no tendrás que estar toda la vida pensando en no llegar a fin de mes.
> 
> Esa mentalidad de mierda es la que os pierde. Que os creéis que todo es fiesta y jolgorio y que invertir es ser "el lobo de Wall Street".



5000 al año con 50.000 merkels yaayaa


----------



## Avulense64 (29 Oct 2022)

Txomin Norris dijo:


> La fiebre de las motos. Últimamente ha enganchado a muchos posturear presumiendo de haber llegado a algún lugar con un cacharro con 20 años que ha comprado por el doble de lo que costaba hace 12 cuando no se dejan el 30% del sueldo durante 10 años + generosa entrada en el último modelo con el que se juegan la vida cada sábado y domingo a 2 € el litro. Por si fuera poco hay un tremendo mercado de "chuches" muy eficiente en el exprimido de insensatos.
> Bueno, y lo de las bicis no tiene nombre: 3 tubos soldados a razón de 4000€  y un mercado de gadgets infinito. Lo que pasa es que este último hobby, al menos en mi entorno está enganchando a un nivel adquisitivo un poco más alto.



Yo tengo un compañero que es un enfermo mental de las motos, se deja un dineral, y luego anda llorando que no tiene un duro, y pidiendo anticipos, y pasta a la familia. Increíble


----------



## Avulense64 (29 Oct 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Otra: alguien a quien le di 500 euros el mes pasado y 400 este mes, hoy va y me dice que le gustaría cambiar el capó de su coche y reparar abollones(lo compró ya con ellos de segunda mano). "En la ITV lo anotaron como defecto leve" , dice.
> Si hace reparaciones estéticas a su coche mientras yo ni me molesto en quitar los rayones que me hicieron los jaaais, cuando me pida más dinero le voy a echar en cara lo del coche.
> Y dice que con comprar solo el capó vale, que por 60 euros los venden de segunda mano.¿Y la mano de obra?
> Yo apuesto a que será otra tintada o se notará diferente y luego querrá pintarlo para igualarlo. Y claro, cuando llegue una factura , esto o lo otro, no tendrá dinero.



¿Por qué dejáis pasta tan alegremente a gente que se ve que no va tan mal???


----------



## B. Golani (29 Oct 2022)

ropa de marca , tv de 3737 pulgadas , poner el piso al ultimo grito , fumar de pakete en vez de liar...........


----------



## B. Golani (29 Oct 2022)

comida de marca , en vez de marca blanca


----------



## Avulense64 (29 Oct 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> comida de marca , en vez de marca blanca



Dónde sí que no hay que racanear es en comida. Hay productos de marca blanca que no son iguales que los de marca, no tienen la misma calidad. Algunos sí, otros no.


----------



## smxabi (29 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...
> 
> Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.



Todos duran 5 o mas años


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Oct 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Dónde sí que no hay que racanear es en comida. Hay productos de marca blanca que no son iguales que los de marca, no tienen la misma calidad. Algunos sí, otros no.



El ejemplo más típico es la cocacola. 

Aunque por salud en este caso son malas ambas opciones jaja.


----------



## f700b (29 Oct 2022)

Encender la calefacción


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Oct 2022)

Droga de calidad.


----------



## Mark_ (29 Oct 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Se llama ahorro e inversión, gilipollas. Si consigues tener unos 50-100k € invertidos que te generen unos 5000 al año y aprendes a contener tus gastos, ya no tendrás que estar toda la vida pensando en no llegar a fin de mes.
> 
> Esa mentalidad de mierda es la que os pierde. Que os creéis que todo es fiesta y jolgorio y que invertir es ser "el lobo de Wall Street".



Pero vamos a ver, ¿tu sabes que el sueldo medio en España son 2 mil y pico euros mensuales y el mas frecuente 18 mil y pico? 

El procentaje de gente en España que supera los 30k es muy bajo, y ya de 40k para arriba ni te cuento. 

Lo que hablas sólo lo podria hacer el 10-15% de la poblacion española, y eso sin tener en cuenta sus circunstancias personales y mentalidad financiera.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (29 Oct 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿tu sabes que el sueldo medio en España son 2 mil y pico euros mensuales y el mas frecuente 18 mil y pico?
> 
> El procentaje de gente en España que supera los 30k es muy bajo, y ya de 40k para arriba ni te cuento.
> 
> Lo que hablas sólo lo podria hacer el 10-15% de la poblacion española, y eso sin tener en cuenta sus circunstancias personales y mentalidad financiera.



el encender la calefaccion o comprar droga de calidad?


----------



## pepinox (29 Oct 2022)

En mi empresa el que menos experiencia tiene y menos gana, lleva iPhone último modelo. A medida que se sube en la horquilla salarial, te das cuenta que la gente usa smartphones más viejos y cutres, hasta el jefe supremo que no tiene móvil, tiene secretaria.


----------



## 121 (29 Oct 2022)

Conozco gente adicta a los viajes que con 40 años todo lo que tienen en propiedad es el coche y financiado...


----------



## javiwell (29 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.
> 
> Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.
> 
> Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)



Y lo de estrenar modelito en cada estación del año y luego ir al contenedor de ropa con toneladas de ropa del año pasado?


----------



## Cruzado (29 Oct 2022)

La maquina vending del curro. Tengo compañeros de Atc o administrativos mileuristas que se funden todos los días 3 o 4 euros euros en mierda de la maquina, es decir, de un 5 a 8% del sueldo . 

A mi me duele pagarlo ganando mas del doble, y si comiera esas mierdas todos los días me lo traigo del supermercado 3 veces más barato.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2022)

En el postureo terraceo se deja la peña un dineral asombroso. Y no echan cuentas. Tan pagando al mes en terraceos el precio de un alquiler sin darse cuenta.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Oct 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> ¿Por qué dejáis pasta tan alegremente a gente que se ve que no va tan mal???



es su novio se supone


----------



## Mark_ (29 Oct 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> el encender la calefaccion o comprar droga de calidad?



Hijos e hipotecas básicamente. No es lo mismo ganar 30k soltero y casapapis que con hijos e hipoteca.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Oct 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> ¿Por qué dejáis pasta tan alegremente a gente que se ve que no va tan mal???





> Spoiler: Mejor te contesto en spoiler y quote, que son temas familiares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> es su novio se supone



No, no es mi novio. Es de mi familia, es uno de mis hermanos.


----------



## Saviero (29 Oct 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Mangina conocido le compra bolso de 900€ a su muguercita en paro. La razón que esgrime: es un capricho y, además, un bolso así no pasa de moda.


----------



## Lemavos (29 Oct 2022)

Viajar, beber alcohol, fumar, móviles caros, ropa cara, restaurantes caros, coches a crédito, pisos caros, reformas del piso, bicicletas top, tablets, relojes caros, ..... tv de pago, cine de pago, ...
.. 3 o 4 cafés al día en el bar,...


----------



## algala (29 Oct 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En el postureo terraceo se deja la peña un dineral asombroso. Y no echan cuentas. Tan pagando al mes en terraceos el precio de un alquiler sin darse cuenta.



Terracean con un solomillo de ternera y un Blue label a diario no?


----------



## al loro (29 Oct 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Móviles que cuestan prácticamente el sueldo de un mes



Y de 3 meses, también..


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (29 Oct 2022)

País de subhumanos analfabetos con nula cultura financiera


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2022)

algala dijo:


> Terracean con un solomillo de ternera y un Blue label a diario no?



Na, terraceo paco a diario. Se dejan ahí to los cuartos en guarrerías pagando un dineral


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2022)

entre postureos, terraceos, cenitas, copeos...

ahí no echan cuentas la peña, se les va un dineral que no tienen


----------



## algala (29 Oct 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Na, terraceo paco a diario. Se dejan ahí to los cuartos en guarrerías pagando un dineral




800 euros al mes en terraceo Paco? Seguro?


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2022)

pidiendo comida de guarreo a domicilio to el rato
esa es otra. No echan cuentas y pagan guarrindongadas a precio de manjares de palacio


----------



## hijodeputin (29 Oct 2022)

normalmente en cosas de las mujeres tipo viajecitos o de vez en cuando algún vestido, no tengo vicios caros aparte de las armas y hace que no compro nada en este sentido desde hace algún que otro año. Se suele notar que el sueldo mengua cuando se sale con una mujer, hasta entonces si no eres un manirroto sabes lo que sale y entra, a partir de ahi mirar cada euro es una tortura.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2022)

algala dijo:


> 800 euros al mes en terraceo Paco? Seguro?



Hoy en día vas de terraceos y te rejonean 20 leuros a la mínima, amego. de ahí pa arriba. Y no te van a poner solomillos labels desos ni na, no flipes


----------



## tomac (29 Oct 2022)

* pagar subscripciones a propaganda.
* Alimentarse con mierda en vez de alimentos.
* Tener un coche inecesariamente caro.
* Comprar ropa de moda en vez de básicos.
* Teléfonos de 1000 pavos.


----------



## hijodeputin (29 Oct 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿tu sabes que el sueldo medio en España son 2 mil y pico euros mensuales y el mas frecuente 18 mil y pico?
> 
> El procentaje de gente en España que supera los 30k es muy bajo, y ya de 40k para arriba ni te cuento.
> 
> Lo que hablas sólo lo podria hacer el 10-15% de la poblacion española, y eso sin tener en cuenta sus circunstancias personales y mentalidad financiera.








esto era hace 4 años. Lo cierto es que el más frecuente anda por 18k, unos 1050 al mes en 14 pagas. Lo hablamos en otro hilo hace no muchos meses, un sueldo de 24k está por encima del 70 % de toda la masa de trabajadores en españa. Sin considerar a parados ojo, si metes a parados los 24k no los gana más del 80 % de la población activa. Y hablamos de 1350 pavos en 14 pagas, prácticamente mileurista. España es un pais de sueldos bajos, la gente vive muy por encima de sus posibilidades y tirando de la pensión de la madre, padre, abuelo etc para compensar esa pobreza. Pero luego ves gastar a la gente y flipas, imposible mantener cierto tren de vida con esos sueldos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Oct 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Tributar, pagar intereses de la deuda, cosméticos, comprar medicamentos...
> 
> Lo que viene siendo remar por gusto.



Respecto a los intereses de la deuda, si se trata de deuda por compra de vivienda, puede compensar, siempre y cuando no sea una deuda elevada.
Es mejor pagar algo de intereses de deuda que pagar elevadísimos alquileres.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2022)

Pa sobrevivir hay que dejar de hacer postureos varios

Nada de postureo, terraceo, ceneo, copeo, pedir comida a domicilio, na de discotequeo, na de comprar ropita y coloñas ni mierdas. En eso os estáis dejando más de lo que podéis asumir. 

Quitaos to eso ya ya ya


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2022)

Lo peor de esos postureos es que os dan bajona en el fondo y ningún provecho.


----------



## LangostaPaco (29 Oct 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Comprar ropa que no hace falta, ya sea de marca o barata pero en cantidades industriales. Sobre todo las tias, pero cada vez más los tíos también.



Eso es tipiquisimo, luego le exigen al pepito cambiar de casa porque no tiene donde guardar la ropa jojojo, no me extraña que haya tantos suicidios en este pais


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Oct 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Mangina conocido le compra *bolso de 900*€ a su muguercita en paro. La razón que esgrime: es un capricho y, además, un bolso así no pasa de moda.



Ostras, cobro menos yo al mes. 

Me regalan un bolso de ese precio y me da algo, qué derroche.


----------



## LangostaPaco (29 Oct 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Hoy en día vas de terraceos y te rejonean 20 leuros a la mínima, amego. de ahí pa arriba. Y no te van a poner solomillos labels desos ni na, no flipes



Pues el que tenga Charo no se libra de terrazitas y clavadas, cafetitos, comidas, cenas y copas, luego ropa zapatos bolsos, etc, y encima te exige una casa pagando poco de hipoteca, para poder "vivír" traducción para poder ir todos los días de terrazitas y comprar ropa a turiplen y que sobre dinero para un viajecito, 0 ahorros, miles de gastos y cerebro más plano que un folio


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Oct 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En el postureo *terraceo* se deja la peña un dineral asombroso. Y no echan cuentas. Tan pagando al mes en terraceos el precio de un alquiler sin darse cuenta.



Se de una inmi a la que le cuidé el niño cuando yo tenía 18 años que pasaba la vida haciéndose la víctima en los servicios sociales, tenía trabajo legal con nómina pero aun así le daban beca comedor para la guardería del niño, etc...
¿Y sabes qué hacía cada mañana? salían de casa sin desayunar y de camino a la guardería se metían en un bar a desayunar. El niño para colmo dejaba la mitad del pincho de tortilla y batido que le pedía. Menudo derroche.
Por supuesto conmigo se acabaron las tonterías: el niño salía desayunado de casa y ni bares ni hostias, por mucha pataleta que me montase el monstruito malcriado.
De aquella se fumaba en los bares, pero a esa impresentable tampoco le importaba mucho que el niño se trague el humo.

Como para dejar a esa tiparraca al cuidado de un niño o un anciano, si no ciudaba bien ni al suyo. (A mi me pidió cuidar a su niño por orden de servicios sociales, porque se encontraron al niño medio desnudo por la calle al irse ella a trabajar, y ríete tú de lo de los inmis "explotados", con la abusona esa )

Mención aparte merecen los "pobres" que son fumadores y se gastan al mes su vicio ...¿cuánto?


Mis vecinos de la etnia, más de lo mismo. Mucha "pobreza" y mucho rollo de "mis niños solo comen una vez al día" pero ellos se pasan la tarde entera en el bar , los niños en el portal comiendo mierdas y refrescos, etc...


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Pues el que tenga Charo no se libra de terrazitas y clavadas, cafetitos, comidas, cenas y copas, luego ropa zapatos bolsos, etc, y encima te exige una casa pagando poco de hipoteca, para poder "vivír" traducción para poder ir todos los días de terrazitas y comprar ropa a turiplen y que sobre dinero para un viajecito, 0 ahorros, miles de gastos y cerebro más plano que un folio



si, si. Si no van de terraceo postureos es una agresión para ellas, así es. Es un tema delicao


----------



## peterr (29 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La gente se mete en casas sin ningún tipo de pudor. A mi que ya me da vértigo la idea de deber 10.000€ no imagino deber 300.000, hay mucha gente asi y a 1 nómina de la indigencia, con razón luego en los trabajos la peña le lame el sable al jefe haga lo que haga con ellos



No sabéis la de millones de mileuristas empepitados con guano variable a 30-40 años de 200-300k. A esos se lo lleva por delante la próxima actualización de la hipoteca.


----------



## mmmarisa (29 Oct 2022)

Hay quien no come por gastarse todo en meter por su nariz la coca…


----------



## zirick (29 Oct 2022)

Fútbol, tabaco, apuestas, móviles de 1500€, bar, ropa ultracara, joyas


----------



## LangostaPaco (29 Oct 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> si, si. Si no van de terraceo postureos es una agresión para ellas, así es. Es un tema delicao



Viogenizado y liana si no cumples sus deseos de terrazitas y ropa, aviso a navegantes


----------



## LangostaPaco (29 Oct 2022)

peterr dijo:


> No sabéis la de millones de mileuristas empepitados con guano variable a 30-40 años de 200-300k. A esos se lo lleva por delante la próxima actualización de la hipoteca.



Y que eres director de banco para saberlo, los pepitos ya han pagado prácticamente la zipoteca


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Oct 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Viogenizado y liana si no cumples sus deseos de terrazitas y ropa, aviso a navegantes



pocas bromas. Eso es peor pa una relasión que ponerle los cuernocs


----------



## Jose (29 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.
> 
> Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.
> 
> Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)



IRPF
IVA
Seguros
IBI
Impuestos de circulación 
Mantener jubilados 
Menas 
Autonomías 
Sindicalistas 
Impuesto de carburantes 
Colegios privados 
Suministros 

Así a bote pronto. ...


----------



## Burbusapiens (29 Oct 2022)

Burbuja, donde cualquier gasto excepto el necesario para comer un plato de arroz una vez al día y a oscuras es derrochar.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Oct 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Móviles que cuestan prácticamente el sueldo de un mes



Eso era antes, ahora ya hay un Iphone que vale dos salarios mínimos interprofesionales.









Comprar iPhone 14 Pro Max de 1 TB en morado oscuro


Consigue un descuento para tu iPhone 14 Pro o iPhone 14 Pro Max entregando tu dispositivo. Págalo en cuotas mensuales. Cómpralo con envío gratuito.



www.apple.com


----------



## peterr (30 Oct 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Y que eres director de banco para saberlo, los pepitos ya han pagado prácticamente la zipoteca



Claro que si, el que se acaba de hipotecar a 30-40 años, la han pagado prácticamente.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Oct 2022)

A mí me parece muy bien que la gente gaste. El dinero tiene que circular. El gasto en viajes es el mejor invertido, aunque sea para fingir actitud cosmopolita sujetando la torre de Pisa en una foto. Los viajes que hice por el mundo, cientos de conocidos en albergues, intercambios de idiomas, opiniones, son algo que nadie podrá quitarme. Estar hablando con japoneses en Los Ángeles o pasar una tarde con eslovacos viendo una puesta de sol en Azores es una experiencia que uno lleva por la vida.

Lo material es más discutible, pero no tengo nada que opinar. No entiendo que haya quien tenga la casa llena de muñequitos de Fnac y videojuegos, pero es tan subjetivo que es mejor callar.

Si quieres criticar a quien funde sin ahorrar y luego llorar, entonces ahí estoy contigo. Cómo no.


----------



## SoloLeo (30 Oct 2022)

¿No tenéis amigos _frikis_, o qué?.
Y digo "_frikis_". No esa mierda actual de "me gusta juego de tronos" o similares. 
Digo gente que se pule dinerales en figuritas, juegos de mesa, de rol, cartas coleccionables, cómics y demás.
Que suena a coña, pero no, no lo es. Son morteradas. Unas colecciones que sí, se revalorizan y dan envidia, pero morteradas.

Los _gamers_, más de lo mismo. Auténticas bestialidades en comprar un ordenador nuevo (O piezas para actualizarlo cada poco tiempo) y poder jugar a 200FPS (¿Para qué tanto, me pregunto?) un juego gratuito con microtransacciones.

Y en los pueblos, beber. Beber, beber y beber.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (30 Oct 2022)

Burbusapiens dijo:


> Burbuja, donde cualquier gasto excepto el necesario para comer un plato de arroz una vez al día y a oscuras es derrochar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xqyolovalgo (30 Oct 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> ¿No tenéis amigos _frikis_, o qué?.
> Y digo "_frikis_". No esa mierda actual de "me gusta juego de tronos" o similares.
> Digo gente que se pule dinerales en figuritas, juegos de mesa, de rol, cartas coleccionables, cómics y demás.
> Que suena a coña, pero no, no lo es. Son morteradas. Unas colecciones que sí, se revalorizan y dan envidia, pero morteradas.
> ...





Lo de los pueblos y el beber....tela
Encima desde hace ya años va unido a las apuestas
Ya no hay bares paco para emborracharse, se van a un bar de apuestas a emborracharse mientras se dejan el subsidio en apuestas absurdas....


----------



## SoloLeo (30 Oct 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Lo de los pueblos y el beber....tela
> Encima desde hace ya años va unido a las apuestas
> Ya no hay bares paco para emborracharse, se van a un bar de apuestas a emborracharse mientras se dejan el subsidio en apuestas absurdas....



No se en otros pueblos, pero en el que vivo tenemos 4 (!!) bares. Uno es un restaurante más que otra cosa, y no cuenta, otro es tempranero y sirve a los del campo, y los otros dos están ahora mismo hasta la bola.
Y no digo nada de las peñas, que me da la risa floja.

Aún quedan, aún.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Oct 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Y que eres director de banco para saberlo, los pepitos ya han pagado prácticamente la zipoteca



Tú hablas de los empepitados en los años 90 o 2000.

¿Pero qué hay de los empepitados en los últimos 10 años? Jojojojo esos se van a ir a la derroición máxima y volver a casamami.

Eso o la mendicidad en las calles y los comedores sociales...


----------



## jkaza (30 Oct 2022)

Yo lo único que mal gasto es el tiempo en este floro de hdp


----------



## el tio orquestas (30 Oct 2022)

50€ la expansión del WoW y 160€ un doble pedal barato para la batería.

Ah, y se me olvidó 2500€ para el estado el 20 de octubre con la trimestral.


----------



## LangostaPaco (30 Oct 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Claro que si, el que se acaba de hipotecar a 30-40 años, la han pagado prácticamente.



Pues el que ha estado más de 10 años sin pagar un duro de interés, habrá podido amortizar sí ha sido listo, y apenas quedarle ya zipoteca


----------



## dcisneros (30 Oct 2022)

Poker online


----------



## sashimi (30 Oct 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> esto era hace 4 años. Lo cierto es que el más frecuente anda por 18k, unos 1050 al mes en 14 pagas. Lo hablamos en otro hilo hace no muchos meses, un sueldo de 24k está por encima del 70 % de toda la masa de trabajadores en españa. Sin considerar a parados ojo, si metes a parados los 24k no los gana más del 80 % de la población activa. Y hablamos de 1350 pavos en 14 pagas, prácticamente mileurista. España es un pais de sueldos bajos, la gente vive muy por encima de sus posibilidades y tirando de la pensión de la madre, padre, abuelo etc para compensar esa pobreza. Pero luego ves gastar a la gente y flipas, imposible mantener cierto tren de vida con esos sueldos.



Yo sigo sin entender qué pasa. Luego salen las pitas noticias en la playa por el puente y todo hasta la bandera. De donde cojones sacan el dinero?


----------



## alembert (30 Oct 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender qué pasa. Luego salen las pitas noticias en la playa por el puente y todo hasta la bandera. De donde cojones sacan el dinero?



Estás comparando los datos de los asalariados con lo que ves de la población en general, por eso no lo entiendes.


----------



## Funci-vago (30 Oct 2022)

Yo ahora me codeo con funcis grupo A1 y es acojonante el chorreo de dinero. Irse a comer un día entre semana random a 30 pavos el cubierto porque si, copitas, etc...
Cuanto tenemos que aprender los minions.


----------



## Pocholovsky (30 Oct 2022)

Supongo que alguien lo habra dicho ya, pero en mi entorno es tipico el mileurista que tiene que "fardar" de BMW, aunque lleve motor Renault diesel de solo 1500 cc y poco mas de 100 cv, y esté "pelao" de accesorios utiles, pero eso si, con el pack AMG para que parezca que es el de 400 cv. Lo tienen que comprar financiado a 10 años, y se reconocen porque con los años para abaratar el mantenimiento le montan ruedas chinescas de 60 euros la unidad. En mi alrededor hay 3 que cumplen absolutamente todo lo indicado para detectarlos.


----------



## sashimi (30 Oct 2022)

alembert dijo:


> Estás comparando los datos de los asalariados con lo que ves de la población en general, por eso no lo entiendes.



Será que el que gana 1000 euros luego tiene 3 pisos en alquiler


----------



## mapachën (30 Oct 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Comprar ropa que no hace falta, ya sea de marca o barata pero en cantidades industriales. Sobre todo las tias, pero cada vez más los tíos también.



De aquí en adelante... la ropa va a ser muchísimo mas cara... así que el que haya comprado bastante, lo mismo se va a llevar una leve alegría en el futuro, cuando los mismos vaqueros que compraba por 20, ahora no bajan de 100... Nos han estado "regalando" bienes fabricados baratos... ahora con el gripe de la impresora y los BRICS queriendo cobrar por las cosas lo que valen en lugar de papelitos de colores, nos vamos a enterar.


----------



## mapachën (30 Oct 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me estoy refiriendo a aparte de los equipos caros que refieres. Necesitas leer a veces PDFs muy tochos, documentación pesada, etc., de manera urgente y en cualquier parte, hasta cagando o tomando un café o comiendo en el restaurante, o incluso en una reunión si se te ha olvidado el PC, etc. Y con un móvil de 200 no se puede, así de claro. Mi viejo se compra siempre móviles de 150-200 euros y son pura basura, pero para leer el periódico y mandar 5 whatsapps al día le vale.
> 
> Que tú seas camarero o un funcionario ventanillero gris, no significa que no existamos los abogados, los cirujanos, los ingenieros, etc., que trabajamos las 24 horas del día.



Yo tengo un iPad Pro 12.9 5g... y mira... 1130 y en oferta... pero la cantidad de curro que saco sin tener que ponerme con el PC, incluso reuniones desde el coche, aeropuerto que he llegado a tener por teams... Si lo usas, no es caro, y éste equipo me sirve para muchos años, le sobra de todo por todos lados.

Ya han cerrado el hilo por aquí: Impuestos que no revierten en ninguno de nosotros más que de forma tangencial (cuando lo hacen directamente es para jodernos, por ejemplo, subvencionando a esos simpáticos inmigrantes del Punjab, y los del Magreb, cuya pasión es jodernos la vida), y el precio de la vivienda disparatado... Ojo, podía ser peor... lo de UK con la vivienda para sus salarios, hace que nuestra burbuja parezca un paseo de picnic en el campo...

A más voy, de un tiempo a esta parte, pienso de otra manera respecto a la burbuja que tuvimos, la construcción de AVEs, regasificadoras, aeropuertos, autovías, centrales de ciclo combinado en los tiempos de vino y rosas... ahh, y el millón de viviendas que construíamos anualmente... eso se hizo en la década del 2000, se podría hacer del 2020 a 2030? Pues no tiene ninguna pinta con la carestía de energía y ausencia de materias primas... pero nosotros, lo hicimos, y ahora que nos echen un galgo para pagar la deuda... que nos quiten lo que tenemos en esta piel de toro.


----------



## Judgement day (30 Oct 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> botella vino premium de 40 euros, o ginebra de 60 y tonica de 5 leuros jajajaja



Ríete, que yo también me río cuando me tomo mi Tokaj Aszú de 5 puttonyos o mi champán francés...
Ginebra de 60 € no porque no me gusta tanto el gin, pero en un buen Armagnac o Cognac por qué no...
Y un vino premium no cuesta 40 €, cuesta de 500 € para arriba.


----------



## Judgement day (30 Oct 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Pagar 18€ de netflix teniendo alternativas como Pluto TV, Rakuten TV, Plex TV o RTVA Play, ya hay que ser subnormal joder, yo ya deje de serlo.



La alternativa es pagar 5 € en Turquía, aunque con cuentas nuevas ya no sé si deja...


----------



## Saluter (30 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.
> 
> Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.
> 
> Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)



Eso es porque es gente que tiene problemas con su autoestima y por eso malviven todo el año para ahorrar para poder posturear las vacaciones en Instagram. En vez de pensar en si mismos, viven para los demás y pasan privaciones el resto del año en vez de gastárselo en sí mismos. A mucha de esa gente ni siquiera le gusta viajar. Es algo que tienen que hacer por moda y punto.


----------



## >zen< (30 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me refiero a gente que es "incapaz" de ahorrar porque se funden todo en un unico hobby.
> 
> Mi hermana y su novio hacen viajes por todo el mundo, estan todo el año trabajando y comiendo arroz y macarrones para poder guardar y fundirselo en el mes de vacaciones y asi posturear en instagram. Lo poco que les queda lo gastan en tabaco.
> 
> Un colega se lo gasta todo en coches, gana 1000 euros al mes y no hace más que comprar coches de segunda mano, tunearlos y luego los acaba vendiendo cuando se cansa y palma pasta (suponemos que lleva todo legal, seguro, homologaciones, ITV y demás, creo que es mucho suponer...)



Persona que es incapaz de vivir, sin cotillear lo que hace el vecino


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Oct 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Desde que se tiene acceso a nuestros bancos a través del móvil, la gente ha dejado de ahorrar.
> 
> Hace veinte años a ver quien era el listo de comprar un capricho mientras estaba plantando un pino.



*BRVTAL*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Oct 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Yo sin ir más lejos, no entiendo a mi hermano, mileurista (y gracias pues se quedó sin curro al incio de la pandemia), todos los domingos se va a comer al restaurante con la mujer y los dos hijos adolescentes, este último domingo fardeando de 24 euros por cabeza q se habían gastado, es decir casi 100 euracos.
> Luego, a fin de més le va a llorar a mi madre, q es pensionista, xq no tiene líquido y si paga con la tarjeta, luego cuando se lo cargan le dejan la cuenta en números rojos. Y así siempre.



extreme derroition financiera.

brooootal


----------



## ApartapeloS (30 Oct 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Yo sin ir más lejos, no entiendo a mi hermano, mileurista (y gracias pues se quedó sin curro al incio de la pandemia), todos los domingos se va a comer al restaurante con la mujer y los dos hijos adolescentes, este último domingo fardeando de 24 euros por cabeza q se habían gastado, es decir casi 100 euracos.
> Luego, a fin de més le va a llorar a mi madre, q es pensionista, xq no tiene líquido y si paga con la tarjeta, luego cuando se lo cargan le dejan la cuenta en números rojos. Y así siempre.



Con un par de cojones


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (30 Oct 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Bueno pero aunque se compren 1 al año "cualquiera" puede permitirse eso...
> 
> Yo tengo un esmarfon caro pero dede hace 5 años. Cuando pete, me comprare otro muy caro, pero me durará otros 5.



Eres idéntico a lo que críticas. A ojos de otros.
Un móvil de más de 200 euros es de subnormal.


----------



## maru80 (30 Oct 2022)

Pues en lo que más veo es en ropa y viajes. Conocidos viajando 2 o 3 findes al mes por Europa en viajes cortos donde apenas están 48 horas. Luego el viaje de verano que suele ser a otro continente. Tienen hasta la maleta preparada en casa para viajar.

Todo lo financian, muebles, coche, teléfonos, etc...

Tal vez será porque la gente en pareja consume más. En mi caso al estar soltera ahorro porque apenas gasto en ocio y lo ahorro para reformar mi casa.


----------



## MrDanger (30 Oct 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> De aquí en adelante... la ropa va a ser muchísimo mas cara... así que el que haya comprado bastante, lo mismo se va a llevar una leve alegría en el futuro, cuando los mismos vaqueros que compraba por 20, ahora no bajan de 100... Nos han estado "regalando" bienes fabricados baratos... ahora con el gripe de la impresora y los BRICS queriendo cobrar por las cosas lo que valen en lugar de papelitos de colores, nos vamos a enterar.



Los que lo hayan guardado, sí. Pero normalmente la gente compra ropa que no necesita porque la que tiene no está a la moda y tira la que tenía. Sobre todo la ropa barata del Primark.


----------



## LionelMemphis (30 Oct 2022)

Si ...en camisetas de fútbol y nada de comprase las típicas de catálogo que vienen de Tailandia a 20 euros, tienda oficial mínimo 90 euros cada una.


----------

